# TTF family?



## spirit

In one on the other forums which I visit, the members have created a family (i.e- addopting other members and marring other membersand having cousins) and it would be really interesting to see how that would work here at TTF.  

Is anyone out there willing to try this (experiment, I guess you could call it  )

(Of corse, this is only on the Forum, and not actually in real life, so don't take it very seriously)


----------



## HLGStrider

I think it would get messed up real quick and it would be best to leave well enough alone.


----------



## Persephone

Yes, I actually have an entire household and lately has become extended.

I am Narya Brandybuck, owner of The Weeping Willow Pub, my husband who is alas in Rivendel, taking a vacation, is Vilya Brandybuck and my daughter studying elvish in the white city is Nenya Brandybuck. Then there's my brother-in-law Merry Brandybuck (portrayed by Merry, fine chap!).

Really funny if you think about it.


----------



## Saucy

i had a ttf brother once, he is gone....had a fiance, he's gone too,

heck! why am i even here!


----------



## spirit

Personally, I think it's worth giving it a shot. 

If anyone would like to have any relations with other members, and decide within youselves and then post up in this thread what your relationship is.
(All kinds of realtionships are allowed, just as long as you're not offending anyone...::angelic smile::...)

If you're new around here and don't know many people here, just post here and we'll find some familly for you!


----------



## Saucy

*sits on corner of loneliness and seclusion* i dont want a family *pouts*


----------



## Mirendabeth

hehe, sounds like it could be a fun idea, but I can see how things could go wrong! But even so, sounds like fun!


----------



## EáSurion

Mirendabeth said:


> hehe, sounds like it could be a fun idea, but I can see how things could go wrong! But even so, sounds like fun!


But...aren't you my long lost sister?
(I thought to give it a shot Its a good idea, you know..and if anything goes wrong, we can always stop it...it is afterall a game)


----------



## Astaldo

Yes my son this is your long lost sister


----------



## EáSurion

Astaldo said:


> Yes my son this is your long lost sister


(Sorry..But I am a girl ) 
YAY..I knew it..and you must be my....?


----------



## Astaldo

I guess I'm your father thought to be lost after the War of the Ring but I was to the West and now I've returned to see my family again


----------



## Confusticated

Saucy said:


> *sits on corner of loneliness and seclusion* i dont want a family *pouts*


Tough! I'm your grandmother, like it *or* not. Now eat these cookies and this fudge!


----------



## spirit

*TTF family? - Update list*

Glad to see the *familly* is getting along!
 

*Mirendabeth * & *EáSurion * ==> Long lost sisters. 
*Astaldo * is the farther  of *Mirendabeth * & *EáSurion*.
*Nóm* is *Saucy's * grandmother.

Correct me if I'm wrong...  

::wonders how she's going to be related to anyone...::


----------



## Saucy

you can be the goldfish....

j/k

um, i dunno.


----------



## King Aragorn

What about me?


----------



## EáSurion

King Aragorn said:


> What about me?


If I am not mistaken, you're the Cousin from mothers side?  
Father..I am happy to see you too How have you been?
This day will always be remembered as the day of the family reunion day


----------



## King Aragorn

Hi Family!


----------



## Astaldo

Now that I found my family again I am glad my child. It's like when we won the War of the Ring but even more better. Trully will be a day to remember. 

Welcome Elessar to our little Family


----------



## spirit

*Update!!*

*Mirendabeth * & *EáSurion * ==> Long lost sisters. 
*Astaldo * is the farther  of *Mirendabeth * & *EáSurion*.
*King Aragorn* is the cousin from *EáSurion's* mother's side.
*Nóm* is *Saucy's * grandmother.


----------



## EáSurion

Spirit...Aren't you somehow related to me too? I think you're !!!


----------



## spirit

I remember you, You're my...


----------



## EáSurion

You must be my little sister (Agreed?)

This forum is one big family


----------



## Astaldo

Welcome to our family Spirit. Now I have to find a mother for all of you. Any volunteers?


----------



## spirit

::hugs familly::


Dad, Moms on holiday!  Leaving us all behind...how dare she...
Don't worry tho, we can look after ourselves!...or not!

::shoults:: Mom, I can't do this? HELP!!!


----------



## Astaldo

Spirit where are you? I've lost your mother I can't stand loosing you too


----------



## Firawyn

I wanna a family!! I am not old enough to be you'all's mum but I could be a great aunt!!! Lol!!  Place me somewhere oh master of the family tree!!!


----------



## Astaldo

Aren't you my little sister?


----------



## e.Blackstar

ooo! Who can I be?


----------



## Firawyn

Astaldo said:


> Aren't you my little sister?



Yes! Of course! How could I not see the resemblince??


----------



## King Aragorn

LOL!!! Hi Family! Hi from Seattle Pacific University!


----------



## Astaldo

So to sum up:


Sabeen is my young sister
EaSurion, Mirendabeth and Spirit are my kids
King Aragorn is my niece (daugter of my wife's sister)

And to connect Nóm and Saucy I though this:
Saucy to be Sabben's kid and Nóm mine's and Sabben's mother.  

Ooohh the family is getting bigger


----------



## e.Blackstar

what about meeeee?


----------



## EáSurion

Treyar said:


> what about meeeee?


Cousin? is that you?...


----------



## spirit

*comes running into the arms of Astaldo*
Father, sorry I've been away soo long without telling you. *hugs*
 


(Okay, it's getting emitional now)
*hands around some tissues*


----------



## King Aragorn

*comes into the picture*

Uncle! It's been to long!

*this is fun!*


----------



## Astaldo

My family is back great. Maybe we should arrange to have a dinner all the family one of these days.


----------



## spirit

What a great idea, are any of the cousins going to be joining us?


----------



## Astaldo

Everyone can come. It will be a great family meeting.


----------



## Forgotten Path

*a funny looking man wonders over, lauging loudly*

Astaldo, my brother!! I haven't seen you since I went into the east with Pallando and Alatar! It's good to see you all again!

*Pulls out a bottle of wine and and some mugs from his immense cloak and starts pouring some for everyone, still laughing*

**approval?**

**this is a crazy idea, but fun!**


----------



## Astaldo

Welcome my brother.

*takes the cup of wine and starts drinking.*


**_The family is getting bigger. Great Great**_

_Can someone make a family tree please?_


----------



## spirit

(I was working on that, but I kinda stopped when I'd gone missing!)
(Shall start when I've got time!! )


----------



## Astaldo

Good my child.


----------



## Forgotten Path

Here is my attempt at a family tree. Had to do it on Word, that was a pain. Please tell me if any thing needs to be changed, and please excuse any mistakes involving sexes.


----------



## Astaldo

Great work bro. Can you also add Saucy? Sabeen's child. (I think daughter)


----------



## Forgotten Path

Yes, I realized when I got home that I had left out Saucy. Sorry, Saucy!!!!  You were on my paper version, I promise! Here is the revised tree:


----------



## Firawyn

Sausy's my daughter?? Wow that's news to me! Oh coolness!

Sausy! Clean your room! Wash the dishes! Do the laundry! Stack the firewood! Wax the car! And when you're done with that, you may go out with yout friend.


----------



## Astaldo

Oh yes my dear sister. Saucy is your daughter.


----------



## Firawyn

Of course, brother. She always speaks of her dear uncle Astaldo! Astaldo this! Astaldo that! When can we go see uncle Astaldo?

Now I was wondering. What is your avitar? I mean who is that old man? Surly it cannot be you!


----------



## Gandalf White

Sabeen said:


> What is your avitar? I mean who is that old man? Surly it cannot be you!



This question leads me to disbelieve your title of "Tolkienologist."


----------



## Firawyn

Now that I look at it, it is the great master himself. Now if I'm _his_ sister...well wouldn't we all love that!

Now GW. The reason I didn't catch it is (1) it looked like a pope at first glance and (2) I have been into Tolkien's works less than three years, and only in the last few months have I begun to study the master himself. His writings were what I studied before hand. 

I call my self a Tolkienologist in compareson to my many friends who no nothing more than "The Lord of the Rings is about elves and stuff right?" _Please. Spare me!_ I however do understand that there are many more knowlageable that I in that area.

On the other hand, anyone who challanges my knowlage of Jack Lewis will not be disapointed.


----------



## Forgotten Path

Check it out!! Found time to do one in paint! Looks a lot better, does it not?

So far we need:
1. Astaldo's wife
2. Astaldo's father in law
3. Astaldo's mother in law
4. King Aragorn's mother (Astaldo's sisiter in law)

It would be nice to have:
1. King Aragorn's father
2. King Aragorn's grandparents

That side of the family is a little empty. We could always fill the spots with fictional characters, but it would be so much cooler to have them filled by real people. We will have to attract more members! Any ideas?

And do you think the crazy old uncle (that's me!) should have a wife, girlfreind, or something, seeing as how I'm the only 2nd generation member who is not married?

Just had a problem. The file was too big. I had to shrink the bitmap. Right click it to save it to your computer. Then open it, go to [Image], then [Stretch/Skew], and set the Horizontal and Vertical to 200%. Its a little blurry, but it works.


----------



## Astaldo

Great work FP. Great work. Congrat.  

Does anybody else wants to join our little family to make it bigger? Everyone is welcome.


----------



## Forgotten Path

Thank you, brother! I would love to make one by hand and scan it, but I don't have a scanner. Oh well.  I would also like to make one with actual pictures of all of us. I will check the pictures thread to see how many of us I can find. If any one wants to, they can e-mail me their picture, and I will see what I can do. Meanwhile, we must find a way to recruit more family members!  I've put an invitation in my signiture, of course, but I don't know how much good that will do. Maybe we can e-mail/PM our friends on the forum and invite them to join. We can also invite some new members. I'd like to see how many members we get until the family descends into absolute chaos! 

Oh, my e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## Astaldo

Unfortunately I have no scanner and any photo of myself. But I will try to do something. I will PM some friends to become members of the family bro. I will also ad it on my sig as you did.


----------



## Elemmire

Oh, I'd join...

Only problem is I'm completely lost and know a total of... maybe four or five people...


----------



## Astaldo

Don't worry you will know and the other members of the family  Now who would you like to be? Check the missing persons that we hav and choose one. Or make a new one.


----------



## Forgotten Path

Elemmire said:


> Oh, I'd join...
> 
> Only problem is I'm completely lost and know a total of... maybe four or five people...




Don't worry about it!  We're just one big happy family!! We want you to feel welcome! You can pretty much pick what position you want to be in. Have you taken a look at the family tree? There's all sorts of spaces for you! Oh, I apoligize for the blurriness. And what better way to get to know people? PLEASE JOIN!!  We would all love to have you!

Astaldo: your signiture looks great, bro. Nice and big! I will make my larger! And I think I will check the new members threads for people who want to join.


----------



## Astaldo

Thanks brother. I have PMed some friends and I am waiting their answers. And I will also try to persuade some "newbies" to join the family.


----------



## Forgotten Path

Great! I've already PMd most of them. If you decide to, start from the top and go down about five members. I think I got all the rest. I also invited YayGollum and Sticky as well.  We should invite the WebMaster as the grand daddy of us all!


----------



## Astaldo

Ok I will invite him to be the head of our family.


----------



## Sammyboy

Hi Astaldo - ta for the pm'ed invite!

What the hell - count me in too!  Not sure where I could fit in - perhaps be the baby of the family - as I've only just joined, and know comparatively little at the moment about Tolkien!

Right, you'll have to exuse me, I'm just about to explore the 'extras' discs that came with the EE of FotR!


----------



## Astaldo

You are welcome Sammyboy. What about being Saucy's brother?


----------



## Sammyboy

Sure, OK, I'll go for that!!


----------



## Elemmire

Thanks for the PM, Forggoten Path.  



Astaldo said:


> Don't worry you will know and the other members of the family  Now who would you like to be? Check the missing persons that we hav and choose one. Or make a new one.


I guess I'll be your wife, if the spot is still open.


----------



## Mrs. Maggott

Ooookay.... I'm not exactly sure what all of this means. I have never participated in games or other "role-playing" themes, but if people just want to perhaps get to know each other a little better, how can it hurt? I am sure that in the great anonymity that is "cyberspace" there are people who are lonely and appreciate a kind personal word rather than a response to some post regarding the books or the films etc. I'm a little old for "romance" and in that I'm _Mrs._ Maggott, that would hardly be appropriate anyway. However, the Maggotts are a large family and I would certainly be willing to be a "godmother" or "god_grand_mother" to anyone on the forum who wants a shoulder to cry on or applause for an accomplishment. So, I guess, you can "count me in" to your Family!


----------



## Firawyn

Welcome Mrs. Maggott!! Good to see you in the same thread as I am for a change. 

Hey I think my kids (Sausy and Tommyboy) could use a grandmother. What about that for the Mrs.??


----------



## Mrs. Maggott

Well, certainly Saucy (?) sounds as if she could use some love! She sounds a tad depressed although it may just be a hard day for her.

As I said, I'm really not too sure what's to be done on threads like these, so I will follow your lead!


----------



## spirit

Forggoten Path said:


> Yes, I realized when I got home that I had left out Saucy. Sorry, Saucy!!!!  You were on my paper version, I promise! Here is the revised tree:




Oh my GOD!! It's just excellent!!!!! *hugs!!*


----------



## Forgotten Path

The family just keeps getting bigger and bigger!   Excellent! Thank all of you for joining! Looks like I've got some revising to do on the family tree!

Me and brother (Astaldo, of course!) are planning to invite WebMaster as the head of our family, our great grandfather or something!

And remember, anyone who has not recieved an invitation, the Tolkien Forum Family is NOT invitation only! So come on!

Now, to work on that tree!


----------



## Forgotten Path

Okay, here it is....same deal as with the old one. Just save it, blah blah blah.

Mrs. Maggot, Saucy and SammyBoy already have a grandmother, so I made you Sabeen's Godmother, making you Saucy's and SammyBoy's 'Great Godmother.' I hope that is alright? 

I will try to email all the family members a copy of the full sized tree. If I miss you or you are new and want one, just tell me. *Edit: never mind. I didn't realize that you couldn't attach stuff.  If you want it, e-mail me you e-mail address. Sorry.*


----------



## Astaldo

Hello guys. Thanks for your participation. And I have some great news. Webmaster accepted to be the honoured member of our family. He will be the head of the family. I think Maikanare's father or something.


----------



## Mrs. Maggott

Forggoten Path said:


> Okay, here it is....same deal as with the old one. Just save it, blah blah blah.
> 
> Mrs. Maggot, Saucy and SammyBoy already have a grandmother, so I made you Sabeen's Godmother, making you Saucy's and SammyBoy's 'Great Godmother.' I hope that is alright?
> 
> I will try to email all the family members a copy of the full sized tree. If I miss you or you are new and want one, just tell me. *Edit: never mind. I didn't realize that you couldn't attach stuff.  If you want it, e-mail me you e-mail address. Sorry.*


Since I have no idea how this all works, I am happy to fulfill whatever "position" you have in mind. However, you will have to let me know what it is that I have to do...


----------



## Astaldo

There is nothing that you have to do Mrs. Maggot. We are just making a family with members of TTF to know better each other and because it is funny. You could come some times to post here etc.


----------



## ely

Why not?  It can be fun!  

You needed a wife, Forggoten Path? Here I am!!!


----------



## Astaldo

Welcome ely


----------



## Sammyboy

This is turning into quite a 'family' gathering 

Certainly an interesting way to get to know other people on this forum too! I think we'll need an updated family tree once all the positions are filled, so I can remember whose related to who


----------



## e.Blackstar

*Huh?*

I'm sorry, haven't been here a while. What was happening? Who am I?


----------



## Sayna

Ohh I would like to be adopted me-thinks. Ah it is so strange to be the newbie and not the growling tigeress which I usially am who attacks newbies. Ahh such is life lol. Well anyone want to adopt a Welsh girl. Sorry cant marry anyone. My beloved is all I want on or offline


----------



## Astaldo

I have already three kids, but if there is no problem with my wife  I wouldn't mind having one more.


----------



## Sayna

I have a dad on another board 
But I am sure an uncle will do fine and a few cousins and an aunty


----------



## Firawyn

Wow this is growing!!

I was wondering...do my kids have a dad??? Who is the mysery man for me?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I wanna join the family, someone adopt me please?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Read the poem at the end of my thing, it's a prophecy of Aragorn!


----------



## e.Blackstar

Indeed 'tis.


----------



## Astaldo

Hey Erestor Arcamen. Welcome to our family. Do you want to be anyone's specifically child?

Btw why you wrote about the prophecy thing?


----------



## Lonna

Well, King Aragorn (who is NOT a guy) could be my half Cousin (there's Elvish blood in those veins . . . )

Saucy could be my other half Cousin.

How about that??


******************

Mirendabeth & EáSurion ==> Long lost sisters. 
Astaldo is the farther of Mirendabeth & EáSurion.
Nóm is Saucy's grandmother.

Lonna, King Aragorn, and Saucy--Half Cousins


----------



## Astaldo

Welvome to the family Lonna. No there is absolutely no problem.


----------



## Forgotten Path

Welcome everyone!!!  I'mm going to be up to my eyeballs in paper trying to sort this mess out!  lol. I think the time has come to start a completly new family tree, I don't think I have room on the other, especially if WebMaster needs to be put up top. I will also have to change the generations now. I hope we don't end up having to block positions because of no room on the tree! That would be horrible.
Who thinks this thread should be a mix of mild roll play and a bit of other things, like a discussion thread? If we could pull it off, that woul be very, very interesting. 
Astaldo, have you checked with WebMaster about gettign the thread moved to the guilds or inns or something? Just wondering.
ely, I haven't really decided if I want a wife yet. After all, that would make me like everyone else, and I am supposed to be the crazy (cer-raaa-zy  ) uncle. (Not to mention it would save me some trouble on the tree.  *Lazy side kicking in...*) But a daughter I adopted in my travels in the East would be cool  , and out of the ordinary. Does that sound good? You can be cer-raa-zy too.
Mrs. Maggot, Astaldo is right. There is really nothing to do at the moment. Lets all just relax and make small talk, and enjoy the snow.  (I didn't know snow was in the forcast!  )
Whoo, this is a long post. Oh, well. I had a lot to say after my weekend. I hope all you family had good weekends as well. I will get started on that revised tree today.


----------



## Forgotten Path

Astaldo, my brother. You may or may not have seen WebMaster's thread about slimming down the signitures here at the forum. We should both do Granddad a favor and slim ours down a little. Yours is fine, but for the large type.


----------



## Sammyboy

@forgotten path - best of luck with that 'family tree', I bet it's gotten rather complicated! I look forward to seeing exactly who I'm related to


----------



## Forgotten Path

You are right, nephew. This will be difficult. To make it easier, could I get everyone to confirm their positions?  
I'd also like to make some suggestions:

to Sayna-I could adopt you, you could call me uncle and that would solve your problem, will it not?

to Treyar-not sure. KingAragorn needs a mother;

to Erestor-Sabeen needs a husband. KingAragorn needs a father, and so does Elemmire, as well as Astaldo, Sabeen, and I;

of course, you're all welcome to choose different positions.  

And Lonna, what exactly is a half-cousin? How does that work and how would I put that in a family tree?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I'm new, will someone adopt me? AIM = McCoyer2005 I'm 17/m/pa


----------



## Firawyn

Forgotten Path, do me a favor and consult with me before you marry me off....you're not my father you know.


----------



## e.Blackstar

I suppose I could be KingAragorn's mother. What think you, KA? 

And does that mean that I have a husband somewhere? Who is her father?


----------



## Lonna

Astaldo, Thanks for the welcome.

Sammyboy, you could be my (adopted?) son (elves never look old).


----------



## Lonna

You could just make it a full cousin, but I'm elvish, and I think my nieces are not full-blooded elves (just put it in the tree as cousins).


----------



## Astaldo

Wow the family is fetting bigger and bigger every day. You're welcome Lonna. Brother I will PM you for everything you asked, at the evening. And I would like ti thank everyone for being here.


----------



## ely

I'd rather be someone's aunt. Or mother-in-law. *devilish grin*


----------



## Forgotten Path

Treyar; if you could be KingAragorn's mother (=Elemmire's sister), that would be excellent. We need alot of people on that side of the tree.

ely; hide that devilish grin and you can be Treyar's mother in law (=KA's grandmother) (if Treyar decides to be KA's mother).

Lonna; SammyBoy is already Sabeen's son and Sausy's brother. You could be Elemmire's mother, giving that side of the family elvish blood (when the role play begins, if it does; blood doesn't really matter at this moment).

Sabeen, dear sis; I wasn't trying to marry you off  . Just a brother trying to act in the family's best interest  !

Erestor, and to any one coming in; actual age, time spent at the forum, etc. have no meaning in the 'family'. You can be some one's grandfather or husband, it doesn't matter. Though if you still want to be adopted, I guess I can adopt you if Sayna doesn't want me to adopt her.

One last thing: I would like to post the tree again and re-give instructions for viewing it. Just right click the link and save it to your computer. Then open it (from your computer, not the forum) and go to Image, then Strech/Skew, and change the horizontal and vertical to 200%. It comes out a little blurry, but you can read it. And, if you want a large copy of it, just e-mail me a request at [email protected]. This tree is not updated fully.

P.S. 
The dashed line means the relationship is godparent/godchild. And, does anyone notice how much fun the word skew is? Skew. Skeeew. It's just really fun to say!


----------



## Forgotten Path

*Relationships*

RELATIONSHIPS

_*Son/Daughters:*_
?Nóm=>daughter of WebMaster?
Sabeen=>daughter of Nóm and ????
Forgotten Path; Astaldo=>sons of Nóm and ????
Sausy=>daughter of Sabeen and ????
SammyBoy=>son of Sabeen and ????
Spirit; EaSurion; Mirendibeth=>daughters of Astaldo and Elemmire
Elemmire; ????(f)=>daughter of ???? and ????
KingAragorn(f)=>daughter of ???? and ????(Elemmire's sister)
????(KingAragorn's father)=>son of ???? and ????
Sabeen=>goddaughter of Mrs. Maggot

_*Brother/Sister:*_
Sabeen=>sister of Forgotten Path; Astaldo
Forgotten Path; Astaldo=>brothers of Sabeen
Sausy=>sister of SammyBoy
SammyBoy=>brother of Sausy
Spirit; EaSurion; Mirendibeth=>all sisters

_*Cousins:*_
Saucy; SammyBoy=>cousins to Spirit; EaSurion; Mirendibeth
KingAragorn=>cousin to Spirit; EaSurion; Mirendibeth
Spirit; EaSurion; Mirendibeth=>cousins to Sausy; SammyBoy; KingAragorn

Forgive me if I don't do in-laws or grandchildren!  Forgive me if I was repetitive. repetitive. repetitive.  When everyone in the process of joining confirms their family position, I will edit this post and update it.


----------



## reem

This looks interesting
*Sabeen* said I should try to join as her sister, but I think I'd be of more use if I filled one of the gaps instead
I wouldn't mind attaching myself as *Elemmire*'s or *KingAragorn*'s mother or sister, if either will have me


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Hey it don matter to me who I'm adopted by, and I understand the thing about how it dont matter how long you've been here and actual age, thats cool. So, someone adopt me.


----------



## Forgotten Path

Oh Oh! We have three female positions that need to be filled and five females joining. We can work this out easily, I'm sure. If Sayna agrees to be my adopted daughter(/niece), then one down. ely could be KingAragorn's grandmother (on her father's side), making her a mother in law to whoever ends up as KingAragorn's mother (two down). This is where the real problem arises. Treyar _and_ reem both expressed interest in being KingAragorn's mother (I think-). You two could work this out among yourselves, and reem, there is no problem with being Sabeen's, Astlado's, and I's sister. When you two work that out, four down. And Lonna could be Elemmire's mother, if she wants to; five down, problem solved.  Erestor, you pretty much have your pick of Sabeen's husband (if Sabeen doesn't mind  ); Elemmire's father; KingAragorn's father; or KingAragorn's grandfather (on father's side); or even fill a position not written on the tree: KingAragorn wouldn't mind a brother, I think.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

> Erestor, you pretty much have your pick of Sabeen's husband (if Sabeen doesn't mind


 That's fine with me if it's fine with Sabeen


----------



## Forgotten Path

Cool.  You'll have to ask Sabeen, but I don't think she'll mind. You can try PMing her, you might get a quicker answer.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

k kool I'll PM her


----------



## Forgotten Path

I think I will add the entire family to my buddy list. Whoa!  Crazy idea!


----------



## Forgotten Path

I was working my way back through the thread, adding everyone to my buddy list (took a while), when I noticed that EaSurion had said to Treyar aomething about being her cousin. Which would make you, Treyar, Sabeen's daughter or KingAragorn's sister....so, do you like that idea, or what?
Saucy, we miss you!


----------



## Firawyn

oh dear...this is getting to be a bit like my "real" family. I mean, I have an aunt that's younger than me by over a year and my mother is her sister cause their father was, what you call, ADD. He couldn't stay in one place very long.  he's dead.


----------



## reem

Forggoten Path said:


> Treyar _and_ reem both expressed interest in being KingAragorn's mother (I think-).


Well, seeing how there isn't a shortage of females to fill the existing gaps anymore, I think I'll let Treyar have the post *repectful bow*. 



> and reem, there is no problem with being Sabeen's, Astlado's, and I's sister.


 You will find that I make a very good sister


----------



## ely

Sits down to rocking-chair, pulls out her half-ready scarf, puts on her knitting music ("Reflections") and continues the work, happily sighing: 
"That's the life!"


----------



## Forgotten Path

reem, I seem to remember in the email notification I recieved of your post that you asked which of us siblings was the oldest. I don't see it in your post, so I guess you edited it out (or I'm crazy  ). Here is my answer:

Iv'e been toying with the idea of writing a history for TTF Family for a while now. I always envisioned Astaldo as the eldest (he just seems mature, and he has many children) and me as the youngest, with Sabeen in the middle. You could just slip in somewhere, but I think we can make it more interesting than that. How about you and I being twin sister/brother? I could PM you some more of my ideas for TTFF if you'd like. I don't want to post them it might make all of this (*spreads arms out really wide*) even more confusing, and I may never actually complete it.

ely, keep working on that scarf, your'e going to need it with all this snow.  
I guess that means KingAragorn has a grandmother on her father's side?

Sabeen, did you ever talk to Erestor about being your husband? He was going to PM you. 

Everyone, I will get to work on putting reem and ely in the family tree. Have a good weekend.


----------



## reem

Forggoten Path said:


> reem, I seem to remember in the email notification I recieved of your post that you asked which of us siblings was the oldest. I don't see it in your post, so I guess you edited it out (or I'm crazy  ).


Lol Yah, I edited it out because I didn’t want to scare you guys into thinking that I was going to start bossing you around or anything (which I will probably end up doing if given the chance).



> Here is my answer:
> 
> Iv'e been toying with the idea of writing a history for TTF Family for a while now. I always envisioned Astaldo as the eldest (he just seems mature, and he has many children) and me as the youngest, with Sabeen in the middle. You could just slip in somewhere, but I think we can make it more interesting than that. How about you and I being twin sister/brother? I could PM you some more of my ideas for TTFF if you'd like. I don't want to post them it might make all of this (*spreads arms out really wide*) even more confusing, and I may never actually complete it.


Well, I've always been the second of four in my family, so I think I can manage that role easily enough But I wouldn't mind trying my hand at something new It would be interesting having a twin I think I should stick to 'female', though, if you don't mind; people keep comfusing my true gender enough as it is  

Send me a PM and we'll talk shop I'd be more than glad to give you a hand in creating and planning things


----------



## lossenandunewen

Can i be the short one??


----------



## e.Blackstar

Forggoten Path said:


> I was working my way back through the thread, adding everyone to my buddy list (took a while), when I noticed that EaSurion had said to Treyar aomething about being her cousin. Which would make you, Treyar, Sabeen's daughter or KingAragorn's sister....so, do you like that idea, or what?
> Saucy, we miss you!




Sweetness. Sounds cool.


----------



## Firawyn

I's like to anounce that Erestor and I eloped. He PMed me and asked me if I wanted to get married and I accepted.

I think that at least Sausy is mine from a preivious marrage. (just to confuse Forgotten Path even more!!j/k.) But yeah, Sausy's to weird to be Erestor's daughter.

But I'm so mad at my ex that he's not on the family tree!


----------



## reem

*Stamps foot in consternation*
Sabs!  How could you?! 
*Purses lips* You'll just have to have a formal wedding. I can't _believe_ you didn't even tell me about this! Your own sister!! What will our friends say when they find out that you've gotten yourself hitched and didn't even bother to invite them? Heck, what will our _parents_ say when they find out. * Shakes head and moves towards desk* We'll have to make the best of it, I suppose. *Pulls out notepad and starts scribbling*


----------



## Forgotten Path

*Relationships*

Hello, family. I hope you all had a good weekend! 
I'd like to extend a big thanks  to reem for this:



reem said:


> Greetings brother
> I thought I'd do you a favor and help out by filling some of gaps for you The parts in bold are the additions.
> 
> Son/Daughters:
> ?Nóm=>daughter of WebMaster?
> Sabeen; *reem*=>daughters of Nóm and ????
> Forgotten Path; Astaldo=>sons of Nóm and ????
> Sausy=>daughter of Sabeen and *Erestor Arcamen*
> SammyBoy=>son of Sabeen and *Erestor Arcamen*
> Spirit; EaSurion; Mirendibeth=>daughters of Astaldo and Elemmire
> Elemmire; ????(f)=>daughter of *Lonna* and ????
> KingAragorn(f)=>daughter of *Treyar* (Elemmire's sister)and ????
> ????(KingAragorn's father)=>son of *ely* and ????
> Sabeen=>goddaughter of Mrs. Maggot
> *Sayna*=> Forgotten Path (adopted)
> 
> Brother/Sister:
> Sabeen; *reem*=>sisters of Forgotten Path; Astaldo
> Forgotten Path; Astaldo=>brothers of Sabeen; *reem*
> Sausy=>sister of SammyBoy
> SammyBoy=>brother of Sausy
> Spirit; EaSurion; Mirendibeth=>all sisters
> 
> Cousins:
> Saucy; SammyBoy=>cousins to Spirit; EaSurion; Mirendibeth
> KingAragorn=>cousin to Spirit; EaSurion; Mirendibeth
> Spirit; EaSurion; Mirendibeth=>cousins to Sausy; SammyBoy; KingAragorn



Thanks again, reem.


----------



## Forgotten Path

Now, to business.  

reem, of course sister. I should I written _sister and brother_ , not sister/borther. Sorry!

dredlord and lossenandunewen, just look for open positions on the family tree (which is attached to one of my posts, somewhere) or in the new relationships post, which reem updated for me (thank you reem!). Then we will work you in!

Treyar, reem went ahead and updated you as KA's mother. Would you rather be her sis? If so, it won't be any problem to change, I haven't done the tree yet.

Now, the fun stuff!  

*Forgotten Path wonders over to reem and Sabeen*
"Hey! Congratulations Sabeen!"
*starts laughing and dances around*
"Where is this guy at? I've got to welcome him to our crazy family!"
*turns to reem and looks at her paper*
"What cha doin' there reem? Writing invites to the wedding?"


----------



## Sammyboy

Aha! It's all stating to take shape nicely now, just need a couple more folk and we're sorted.

I'm looking forward to getting to know my 'family'!


----------



## Firawyn

Guys!! We eloped so we didn't HAVE to have a big wedding. Nothing personal. Where is my man anyway??

Sausy come meet your step dad.


Hey Forgotten Path...how about Sammyboy is Erestor's from a preivious marrage and Sausy is mine from my prievious marrage so Sammyboy is my stepson ans Sausy is Erestor's step daugher...hope this doesn't confuse you too much! lol  

*walks over to reem and snaches note book* NO BIG WEDDING!!!! *tosses notbook in fireplace*


----------



## reem

*Gasps*
"Well I never! I had some pretty good ideas on there! And I don't see why you two had to elope in the first place," *pout* "we could have had a really nice wedding for you right here. Isn't it enough that I couldn't make it to your first one, now I also have to miss your second?"
*turns to Forgotten Path*
"What do _you_ have to say about this?" *Hands on hips* "Do we even really _know_ the guy? Where is he, anyway?" 
*Casts an eye around the room*


----------



## Firawyn

Reem how dare you speak of my man in such a way! You missed my first wedding because you were to busy hanging out with your collage friends!!

I though my first wedding sucked so we agreed to simply skip it this time. Where is that boy??

If you must blame some one, blame _your_ brother Astlado. He fixed us up in the first place!!!


----------



## reem

(Lol! This could turn into a pretty good soap opera! Hehe)

*Flushed face*
"I missed your first wedding because I had a severe case of diarrhea, ok?" 
*Mellows tone* "But you're right,I shouldn't have spoken of your man so scathingly. I'm sure he's a wonderful person if Astaldo introduced you. But still, would a small family wedding have hurt? We could still have an informal ceremony. Something simple. You owe your kids and family that much, don't you?" *hopeful pause*


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Hey Sabeen sorry I havent been on, I was havin some trouble with the computer/internet. Anyways thanks everyone for the congrats, I'm sure this wont be some soap opera and everything will work out fine in this big family.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

jw Do i have any siblings here? I didn see any so im guessin no unless someone else joins and thats fine and dandy with me.


----------



## Firawyn

Reem that was way to much information!!! *wrinkles nose*  

A little wedding?...a really really really little wedding? I don't know.

What do you think Erestor? I have a feeling that reem wont let me live this out...*frown*


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

well if Reem really wants one and if it's fine with you of course Sabeen, then it's totally fine with me. Either way I'm ok with it so you decide and I'll agree.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I'm not trying to intend that I dont care, because believe me I do but I dont wanna push something on you that you dont want Sabeen.


----------



## Firawyn

I love my man! It's okay with me. Reem and I can plan it (no more than 50 guests) and then we can either have it here or start another thread for it. 

Satisfied reem??


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

that sounds good to me Sabeen, if you need any help with planning, feel free to ask me for help and I'll be happy too.


----------



## reem

*Claps Erestor on the back* I was just pulling you chain, buddy Welcome to the family. You'll make a great brother-in-law

As to the wedding! *does a little jig* Woohoo!
It can take the form of a little roleplay or something That would be fun


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Thanks Reem, I hope that I can be a good brother in law and husband. So anyways like i said if you need help with anythin i'd be happy to help.


----------



## reem

Lol Just show up and don't forget the ring


----------



## Ol'gaffer

*enters in followed by applause and cheering á la Taxi*

Hi everyone! It's me! The black sheep of the family, and twice removed cousin.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

lol How could i forget the ring lol. I'm a Noldorin Elf, I'm goin all the way to Valinor to get it lol. jk but yeah ill show up of course WITH a ring lol. ttyl


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

lol How could i forget the ring lol. I'm a Noldorin Elf, I'm goin all the way to Valinor to get it lol. jk but yeah ill show up of course WITH a ring lol. ttyl


----------



## Firawyn

We should go ring shopping together dear. 

The RP idea sounds good reem...but I will help you with the guest list and other wedding details....um, btw, who's the priest??


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I think thats a good idea, ring shopping lol. I know we could ask Sauron to make us rings haha jk lol. I like the RP idea too Reem.


----------



## Firawyn

rofl!! OMG. That's a nice one. Why don't we ask him to turn us into never dying wraiths while we're at it!! lol


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

haha good idea, but seriously, how do you wanna do the ring thing?


----------



## Firawyn

umm...I'll send you somthing cool..


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## reem

Heh Living all of eternity together as wraiths, now there's a new way of extending marital misery!
Merry Christmas, dearest family of mine Go easy on the eggnog


----------



## Sammyboy

Merry Christmas all! 

And what exactly is eggnog? I've often heard of it but still don't know exactly what it is!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Thats from this site: http://www.indepthinfo.com/eggnog/history.shtml



> Many believe that eggnog is a tradition that was brought to America from Europe. This is partially true. Eggnog is related to various milk and wine punches that had been concocted long ago in the "Old World". However, in America a new twist was put on the theme. Rum was used in the place of wine. In Colonial America, rum was commonly called "grog", so the name eggnog is likely derived from the very descriptive term for this drink, "egg-and-grog", which corrupted to egg'n'grog and soon to eggnog. At least this is one version...
> 
> Other experts would have it that the "nog" of eggnog comes from the word "noggin". A noggin was a small, wooden, carved mug. It was used to serve drinks at table in taverns (while drinks beside the fire were served in tankards). It is thought that eggnog started out as a mixture of Spanish "Sherry" and milk. The English called this concoction "Dry sack posset". It is very easy to see how an egg drink in a noggin could become eggnog.
> 
> The true story might be a mixture of the two and eggnog was originally called "egg and grog in a noggin". This was a term that required shortening if ever there was one.
> 
> With it's European roots and the availability of the ingredients, eggnog soon became a popular wintertime drink throughout Colonial America. It had much to recomend it; it was rich, spicy, and alcoholic.
> 
> In the 1820's Pierce Egan, a period author, wrote a book called "Life of London: or Days and Nights of Jerry Hawthorne and His Elegant Friend Corinthina Tom". To publicize his work Mr. Egan made up a variation of eggnog he called "Tom and Jerry". It added 1/2 oz of brandy to the basic recipe (fortifying it considerably and adding further to its popularity).
> 
> Eggnog, in the 1800s was nearly always made in large quantities and nearly always used as a social drink. It was commonly served at holiday parties and it was noted by an English visitor in 1866, "Christmas is not properly observed unless you brew egg nogg for all comers; everybody calls on everybody else; and each call is celebrated by a solemn egg-nogging...It is made cold and is drunk cold and is to be commended."
> 
> Of course, Christmas was not the only day upon which eggnog was popular. In Baltimore it was a tradition for young men to call upon all of their friends on New years day. At each of many homes the strapping fellows were offered a cup of eggnog, and so as they went they became more and more inebriated. It was quite a feat to actually finish one's rounds.
> 
> Our first President, George Washington, was quite a fan of eggnog and devised his own recipe that included rye whiskey, rum and sherry. It was reputed to be a stiff drink that only the most courageous were willing to try. Eggnog is still a popular drink during the holidays, and its social character remains. It is hard to imagine a Christmas without a cup of the "nog" to spice up the atmosphere and lend merriment and joy to the procedings. When you try out some of the recipes on this site, remember that, like many other of our grand traditions, there is history and life behind that little frothy brew.


----------



## Firawyn

That pretty muck covers it!! lol


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

yeah I was bored, and didn have anything to do lol. I dont like eggnog that much, it just doesnt taste right to me.


----------



## Firawyn

Well I for one like eggnog very much and I am depressed at how hard it is to find the stuff when it's not Christmas time.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

my dad buys it a lot in the store lol too but i dont drink it, o well, more for him


----------



## Sammyboy

Ahh, that explains what that is then, ta! 

Strange that Eggnog doesn't seem to have caught on here, mind you everyone drinks just about everything else at Christmas so I don't think it matters! 

Anyway, I'm dragging this off topic and turning this thread into a discussion on eggnog


----------



## Forgotten Path

Hello, family. Sorry for my absence. I hope everyone had a merry christmas. Out of shcool so I don't really have access to a computer. I'm writing this from my aunt's house.

I love eggnog. Who cares if the eggnog discussion was off topic? What's this family for if not to spread knowledge?  It was interesting!

I'm glad we haven't had a flurry of new members since I've been gone. That would be a lot of strain on me to get the tree fixed up. Welcome, Ol'Gaffer.  

I see there are alot of changes with the way the forum looks. Nice. I guess.

I'll get to work on the tree when I have ready access to a computer so I can check all the family ties.

Alstaldo and reem, I will get right to PMing you. Everyone have a happy new year and all that. Classes start on the 5th, so I should start posting reguraly again sometime around then.


----------



## Lonna

*Happy Holidays*

Hello, family--happy holidays to all!

I hope your Christmas, Hanukkah, or whatever was wonderful.

And may the New Year bring you many blessings and hopes fulfilled.

********************************************************

I thought I was cousin to someone or two, and now I see you have me down for "Elemmire; ????(f)=>daughter of Lonna and ????"

A daughter sounds lovely. So who is my husband??

Details, details . . .

"Joy, Joy, Joy!" the angels sang beneath a clear, bright star--to shepherds amazed that night. "We bring good tidings of great joy which will be for all people! For unto you is born this day in the city of David--a Savior, Christ, the Lord!"


----------



## Firawyn

Watch it Lonna. 

I asked who my husband was and I'm getting a full scale wedding!!!  lol


----------



## Lonna

*Re: Wedding*

Thanks for the warning, Sabeen!

Well, is Astaldo married?

Hey, I'm into eloping! On the backs of white horses to the mountains and the woods . . .


----------



## Lonna

*Re: Happy New Year!*

Dear Family,

Happy New Year to one and all--cousins, parents, siblings, moms, dads, uncles, aunts, nephews, neices (did I miss anyone)--oh yes, and the family pet--Penny the Senegal Parrot! Not to mention the horses . . .


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Happy New Year Family!


----------



## reem

*Rolls out the ale casks*
Here ye go, me hearties! *Passes about steins* Cheers!


----------



## Ithilwen

Hi everyone! I'm new here, so I just wanted to wish everyone a be-lated Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------



## e.Blackstar

HI laura! Hey, you could be my long lost cousin or some such!


----------



## ely

I know you, e.Blackstar, you should be my daughter-in-law.  

Hey, it's your daughter's (and my granddaughter's) birthday today, but you sure know that.

Let's sing to her!  

Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday, dear KA
Happy Birthday to you!!!

I'll give you a big hug on such a special occation. Come here, KA. *hugs her*


----------



## Forgotten Path

*Re: RELATIONSHIPS AND FAMILY TREE*

Here is the list of relationships (not updated yet  :sorry) for anybody looking for a position or just trying to remember who they are related to. I will begin working on updating the relationships and tree.

_*RELATIONSHIPS:*_

*Son/Daughters:*
?Nóm=>daughter of WebMaster?
Sabeen; reem=>daughters of Nóm and ????
Forgotten Path; Astaldo=>sons of Nóm and ????
Sausy=>daughter of Sabeen and Erestor Arcamen
SammyBoy=>son of Sabeen and Erestor Arcamen
Spirit; EaSurion; Mirendibeth=>daughters of Astaldo and Elemmire
Elemmire; ????(f)=>daughter of Lonna and ????
KingAragorn(f)=>daughter of Treyar (Elemmire's sister)and ????
????(KingAragorn's father)=>son of ely and ????
Sabeen=>goddaughter of Mrs. Maggot
Sayna=> Forgotten Path (adopted)

*Brother/Sister:*
Sabeen; reem=>sisters of Forgotten Path; Astaldo
Forgotten Path; Astaldo=>brothers of Sabeen; reem
Sausy=>sister of SammyBoy
SammyBoy=>brother of Sausy
Spirit; EaSurion; Mirendibeth=>all sisters

*Cousins:*
Saucy; SammyBoy=>cousins to Spirit; EaSurion; Mirendibeth
KingAragorn=>cousin to Spirit; EaSurion; Mirendibeth
Spirit; EaSurion; Mirendibeth=>cousins to Sausy; SammyBoy; KingAragorn


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Wow Reem you're excited! Pass me a pint 'a Ale. Lets get this party started.


----------



## spirit

> Spirit; EaSurion; Mirendibeth=>all sisters



Do you know what this reminds me of? My favourite t.v programme, charmed.  

*hugs familly as compensation for not eing here for a very long time...*
Sorry all, won't let you down again!

*leaves a special hug for dad  *


----------



## reem

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Wow Reem you're excited! Pass me a pint 'a Ale. Lets get this party started.


Indeed! Here ye go me brother-in-law *sloshes a bit of ale as she passes over the overfilled stein*

You know what I just realised? If Nóm is our (Sabs', Astaldo's, Forgotten's and my) mother, and she is WebMaster's daughter, that makes us WebMaster's grandchildren! Ha! Doesn't that entitle us to some *clears throat and examines nails* erm...you know..._power_? *slowly spreading maliscious grin*. Of course, as the grandchildren of his only daughter, once WM (may he live forever!) passes on (perish the thought!), our dearest mother inherets TTF, *rubs hands* and you know what comes after that! *psychotic chuckle* ehe, ehehe, heheeheheh! *notices disturbed looks and checks herself. Clears throat* Erm, ale, anyone?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I'm a Noldorin Elf just like Galadriel I have power too!


----------



## Firawyn

OMG reem!! You are mean. However...that thought does spring some interest. I would love to be a mod at this place someday. It would totaly thrill me!!

Now as for power, I am Sabeen and I am a necromancer of a sort. Not a bad one mind you. But my buisness lies with the dead.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

So does that make you a Maia? that's cool I'll be just like Thingol, lol and we can create our own huge elvish kingdom and it'll be protected by the girdle of Sabeen! Yes we will rule a kingdom and have a powerful civilization of elves that shall prosper and the time of the elves shall become anew once more. *notices a bunch of people staring at him* ok uh thats it!


----------



## Firawyn

lol! Yes, my dear husband. We shall have a kingdom of our own one day. We will rule middle earth together!! (you know, it's not like those single guys have had much luck taking over ME) Behind every successful man there is a woman!!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

yeah there is and it looks like the woman behind my success is Sabeen.


----------



## Forgotten Path

*Re: TTF Family Tree!*

Check it out! Updated, in color, big enough to see! It's beutiful!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I just got some HTML when I opened it, probly moy computer's screwed up.


----------



## ely

It's not just you. I can't see it either.


----------



## Firawyn

me niether...just a little box with an "x" in the middle. Sorry Forgotten Path!!  

Hey reem how's those wedding plans going? The date is set for Febuary 27 so get moveing my dear sister!!


----------



## Forgotten Path

Damn, your're right.   And this one is beautiful. I'll try and figure it out. Meanwhile, if you want to look at it, tell me your're email and I will send you a copy.


----------



## Firawyn

It's [email protected] ...I love this place can't you tell?  lol I can't belive no one else had taken it when I got it!!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

C'mon people, I need a mommy and daddy ! Erestor's an orphan with a lovely wife here.


----------



## Firawyn

How about Mrs. Maggot is Erestor mom and that is how we all met??


----------



## King Aragorn

ummm....what's been happening recently? I've been off for a while...


----------



## Forgotten Path

Mrs. Maggot is your godmother, Sabeen. Of course, you're idea is very good, but I think that there is someone who is going to be Erestor's mother, so you can keep you're godmother. Of course, we'll just have to wait and see.

KA, not much. Except there is a wedding being planned, and did you catch the interesting disscussion on egg-nogg?


----------



## King Aragorn

I'm pretty sure I missed it since I haven't been on here for a long time.


----------



## Forgotten Path

Well, it was pretty interesting if you want to go back and read it. There is even a thing on the history of egg-nogg and a link to a site about it. 

ely, dreadlord has agreed to be your husband if that is alright with you.


----------



## Firawyn

Now there's a name for you!! Have fun ely!!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Of course you know, Erestor was the one that posted the Egg Nog history and site lol


----------



## ely

*Re: TTF family*



King Aragorn said:


> ummm....what's been happening recently? I've been off for a while...


Well, we tried to celebrate your birthday (at least I tried for you are after all _my_ granddaughter) and it would have probably turned out a little better if you had been present.  But never mind that, you're here now and I can give you that birthday hug. *hugs*  



> ely, dreadlord has agreed to be your husband if that is alright with you.


Of course.  It's nice to have someone by my side.


----------



## Ingwë

*Re: TTF family*



ely said:


> Of course.  It's nice to have someone by my side.


Cool! 
Now, I want to wish you happy New Year (I think I`m not late)


----------



## Sammyboy

I think I might have to 'resign' my position in the family I'm afraid, I'm a bit short of time at the moment so haven't been posting much here recently 

I could be like a long lost uncle who turns up occasionally for a drink or something perhaps!


----------



## Lonna

*What's Been Happening*

You would make a good uncle to tell stories over a mug of ale, I'm sure! Sometimes the rare visit is the most valued.

Anyway, we've been busy making quite a family tree! Here's another recap:

RELATIONSHIPS:

Son/Daughters:
?Nóm=>daughter of WebMaster?
Sabeen; reem=>daughters of Nóm and ????
Forgotten Path; Astaldo=>sons of Nóm and ????
Sausy=>daughter of Sabeen and Erestor Arcamen
SammyBoy=>son of Sabeen and Erestor Arcamen
Spirit; EaSurion; Mirendibeth=>daughters of Astaldo and Elemmire
Elemmire; ????(f)=>daughter of Lonna and ????
KingAragorn(f)=>daughter of Treyar (Elemmire's sister)and ????
????(KingAragorn's father)=>son of ely and ????
Sabeen=>goddaughter of Mrs. Maggot
Sayna=> Forgotten Path (adopted)

Brother/Sister:
Sabeen; reem=>sisters of Forgotten Path; Astaldo
Forgotten Path; Astaldo=>brothers of Sabeen; reem
Sausy=>sister of SammyBoy
SammyBoy=>brother of Sausy
Spirit; EaSurion; Mirendibeth=>all sisters

Cousins:
Saucy; SammyBoy=>cousins to Spirit; EaSurion; Mirendibeth
KingAragorn=>cousin to Spirit; EaSurion; Mirendibeth
Spirit; EaSurion; Mirendibeth=>cousins to Sausy; SammyBoy; KingAragorn
***********************************

And a wedding is coming up, a belated Happy Birthday--it does get confusing.

Who is my husband? Or perhaps I am a widow, like poor Arwen was destined to become.


----------



## Forgotten Path

*Re: RELATIONSHIPS AND TREE*

_*RELATIONSHIPS:*_

*Son/Daughters:*
Nóm=>daughter of WebMaster
Sabeen; reem=>daughters of Nóm and ????
Forgotten Path; Astaldo=>sons of Nóm and ????
Sausy=>daughter of Sabeen and Erestor Arcamen
SammyBoy=>son of Sabeen and Erestor Arcamen
Spirit; EaSurion; Mirendibeth=>daughters of Astaldo and Elemmire
Elemmire; e.Blackstar(f)=>daughter of Lonna and ????
KingAragorn(f)=>daughter of e.Blackstar (Elemmire's sister)and ????
????(KingAragorn's father)=>son of ely and dreadlord
Sabeen=>goddaughter of Mrs. Maggot
Sayna=> Forgotten Path (adopted)

*Brother/Sister:*
Sabeen; reem=>sisters of Forgotten Path; Astaldo
Forgotten Path; Astaldo=>brothers of Sabeen; reem
Forgotten Path; reem=>twin brother/sister
Sausy=>sister of SammyBoy
SammyBoy=>brother of Sausy
Spirit; EaSurion; Mirendibeth=>all sisters

*Cousins:*
Saucy; SammyBoy=>cousins to Spirit; EaSurion; Mirendibeth
KingAragorn=>cousin to Spirit; EaSurion; Mirendibeth
Spirit; EaSurion; Mirendibeth=>cousins to Sausy; SammyBoy; KingAragorn

Also, I've just finished the most updated form of the tree. It contains every family member to date. And guess what! _You can now look at it on the thread. I finally got it to attach and display! _ I just saved it as a .gif instead of .doc or .btp.     Here it is, just give it a click:


----------



## Lonna

*Family Tree*

Forgotten Path, your family tree looks great! Good work.


----------



## ely

*Re: TTF family*

Oh yes, it's beautiful!  



dreadlord said:


> Now, I want to wish you happy New Year (I think I'm not late)


Of course not. Thanks.  Have a great year yourself, too.


----------



## King Aragorn

Wow...good job on the family tree!

*hugs ely back* thanks for the birthday hug!


----------



## Forgotten Path

Thanks for all the praise on the tree guys! (actually, girls!)  I appreciate it. I'm glad you like it. I still like to look at it.  It's cool.  Now, just a few more members and we're sorted out. And once we get the family filled up, I've got some questions to ask.   You'll see what I'm up to soon enough.  I think reem may know what I'm talking about. (Don't tell 'em yet, reem!  )


----------



## ely

*Re: TTF family*

*Happy Birthday to my daughter-in-law, e.Blackstar!!!*


----------



## King Aragorn

every time I look at the family tree...only one word comes to mind....wow


----------



## Forgotten Path

King Aragorn said:


> every time I look at the family tree...only one word comes to mind....wow



Thanks alot KA!  
Happy B-Day e.Blackstar!  

I have some riddles for the family! Try to figure these out!

1)Okay. Your'e driving a bus. At your first stop, three people get on the bus. At the next stop, four people get on. At the third stop, five people get on but three people get off. What color are the bus driver's eyes? (No guessing!)

2)You go on a skiing vacation. During your'e stay in your'e cabin, there is a snowstorm, and you become snowbound (trapped in the cabin). It's very cold, and you will freeze to death if you do not get a fire lit. There is a wood stove filled with wood, a fireplace with wood and kindling in it, and an oil lamp filled with oil. If you only have one match, what do you light first?

When you figure it out or have to ask the answer, you will be quoteing Gandalf: "Simple, like all riddles when you see the answer"


----------



## Forgotten Path

Happy B-Day to Spirit!!


----------



## King Aragorn

Happy birthday to my cousin, spirit! *gives spirit a birthday hug*


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Well the second one is easy, but do you want me to tell it on here? I'll pm you it so i dont give it away, as for the first one, i'm confused


----------



## Lonna

*Forgotten Path's Riddles*

Here are the answers to your riddles:

1. The bus driver's eyes are blue. I am driving the bus, and my eyes are blue!

2. You light the oil lamp first, for then you can light the wood stove and the fireplace, using the flame from the lamp's wick (sort of like how Pippin lit the bonfire of Gondor . . . and then the mountaintops were lit to summon the people of Rohan to Gondor's aid in ROTK.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

ok i'll post it on here because everyone else is. 

1. My eyes are brown and i'm driving the bus

2. The match! you light the match first!

Word of advice: *NEVER TRY TO FOOL AN ELF!*


----------



## Lonna

*Clever*

Erestor Arcamen, how clever! Of course you light the match first! Duh for me saying light the oil lamp (I just assumed that the match would be lit and not worth mentioning)


----------



## Forgotten Path

LOL!  

I love riddles, especially clever ones!  Does anyone else have any? Maybe we could start a riddle contest in the family!

Everyone have a good day!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I love riddles, I have a bunch I can send, and thank you Lonna, good try for you too.

Here's a few:

1)(this one's hard) "Think of words ending in -GRY. Angry and hungry are two of them. There are only three words in the English language. What is the third word? The word is something that everyone uses every day. If you have listened carefully, I have already told you what it is."

2) Pronounced as one letter,
And written with three,
Two letters there are,
And two only in me.
I'm double, I'm single,
I'm black, blue, and gray,
I'm read from both ends,
And the same either way.
What am I? 
3) I am the black child of a white father, a wingless bird, flying even to the clouds of heaven. I give birth to tears of mourning in pupils that meet me, even though there is no cause for grief, and at once on my birth I am dissolved into air. What am I? 

Enjoy! the first one and the last one are hard. I have many more so if you want more, I'll post them or you can IM me on AIM to have some fun with them lol.
4) I'm the part of the bird that's not in the sky. I can swim in the sea and yet remain dry. What am I?


----------



## ely

Ooh! Riddles! Fun!  

I think I've heard them all before, but I only know the first one for certain, and I think I also know the third. But let others guess.  

I have collected a few riddles myself. How about this one:

Forward I'm heavy, backwards I'm not. What am I?


----------



## Firawyn

Now Erestor I know you know this one so don't tell any one.

"There was a man found dead in the midding of the desert. Beside him was a pakage. If he had opened the package he would not have died. What was in the pakage??"


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

ok Sabeen, I'm a good boy lol. And yeah I love riddles too yay!


----------



## Forgotten Path

Um, hello everyone. Long time since anyone posted here. Or for that matter on any of the threads I'm subscribed to. Am I jinxed? Do you think its alright to reveal the answers to the riddles?


----------



## ely

> Or for that matter on any of the threads I'm subscribed to.


Maybe you should subscribe to some other threads then?    

I'll try some of the riddles...



> "There was a man found dead in the midding of the desert. Beside him was a pakage. If he had opened the package he would not have died. What was in the pakage??"


A parachute? But actually, if it contained water, food and a compass perhaps, and he never opened it, that could have caused his death, too...



> 1)(this one's hard) "Think of words ending in -GRY. Angry and hungry are two of them. There are only three words in *the English language*. What is the third word? The word is something that everyone uses every day. If you have listened carefully, I have already told you what it is."


Language.



> 3) I am the black child of a white father, a wingless bird, flying even to the clouds of heaven. I give birth to tears of mourning in pupils that meet me, even though there is no cause for grief, and at once on my birth I am dissolved into air. What am I?


Smoke?


----------



## Firawyn

Parachute was correct ely! Good job!


----------



## Lonna

*Riddles & Random Thoughts*

Yes, please post riddle answers.

How is my Tolkien Family doing?

How about posting our "Random Thoughts"? That could be funny. Here are a few of mine:

--Do you like Lucky Charms cereal for dinner?

--Have you ever been too tired to brush your teeth?

--Have you ever been too tired to reach over and turn off the alarm clock?

--Thoughts like spaghetti flew through my brain.

--If anger makes you see red, then why are Valentine Hearts red? 

--My Parrot Penny thinks she's the Center of the World, but she's only the size of a Blue Jay, bright green and yellow, with an oversized beak that can bite like heck (hence the saying "bite the hand that feeds you"). Penny is afraid of snow, the closet, and sudden noises, but she can say many words and laugh like I do. Maybe Penny is smarter than I am . . .


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

My riddle answers for the riddles I posted:

1. The first one is "language"
2. Smoke
3. eye

and I'm good Lonna, how about you?

random thoughts:

- are apples still alive after you pick them?
- I wonder what causes a headache (like the one i have now)
- why arent the keys on the keyboard placed in alphabetical order?
- How do they get the M's on M&M's and the S's on Skittles?


----------



## Firawyn

Random thoughts:

~why is it weird for guys to wear high heals?

~if guys hate chic flics, then how to directors get male actors in them?

~why isn't "tea" called "q" or somthing? who decided on "t"??

~why are the best tasting stuff the worst for you?

~why is this site so freaking addictive? I mean, my e-mial address is "ttfaddict" *rolls eyes* I'm doomed!


----------



## Lonna

*Random Thoughts*

Erestor, I'm doing pretty well. I finally finished Chapter 10 of "Selah's Sword" (I think I got over some kind of writer's block regarding that book).

Sabeen, your random thoughts are great! I also wonder why this site is so addicting. Well, there are worse things to be addicted to.

Random Thoughts: 

--Why is an Internet Family a whole lot easier to interact with than a "real" family? 
--Blood is not thicker than water. What a dumb saying. My friends often are much kinder and closer than my born-to-blood family.
--You can choose your friends, not your family.
--What is "real" anyway?


----------



## Firawyn

Thanks Lonna!  

Random Thoughts:

~why is it that when you write a story and everybody likes it, you don't seem to have the time to work on it?

~why are kids taught to write before they are taught to read? don't you need to read what you've written?

~what isn't alaska part of canada? it makes of a freaking thirs of the US

~why is it that paper money is more valuable then coins, but you can buy green paper cheaper than a hunk of copper?


----------



## Forgotten Path

~Um, maybe I'm some guy in a nut house imagining all of this.
~Why? (--this is the best question in the world!)
~I need to get to work on my psych homework
~Why do you think people mistake song lyrics the way they do? (<--my psych homework)
~I need a new car
~Yawn. I want to go to sleep

Hello, everyone. I hope you are doing alright. I still don't get the language riddle (random thought-"am I stupid?").


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

> "Think of words ending in -GRY. Angry and hungry are two of them. There are only three words in the English language. What is the third word? The word is something that everyone uses every day. If you have listened carefully, I have already told you what it is."


 Now, you gotta read it very well. THe first two sentences are there to throw u off. Here it is without them: 



> There are only three words in the English language. What is the third word? The word is something that everyone uses every day. If you have listened carefully, I have already told you what it is.


 
Now do you get it? lol i slapped myself in the head when i read the answer lol.


----------



## Firawyn

I still don't get it.  Oh well.

Another Random thought:

did you know that if you talke the e out of mean it spells man?? and iff you take the a out of mean it spells men??


----------



## ely

*Re: TTF family*



Sabeen said:


> I still don't get it.  Oh well.


You mean the language riddle? It says: There are only three words in "the English language". Look at "the English language" as a phrase. It consists of three words: the, English and language. The first word is "the". The second word is "English". The third word is "language".  

Really random thoughts:

~ I got cherries!
~ I'm so sleepy.
~ I should eat those cherries. I will. Tomorrow.


----------



## Firawyn

DUH!!! *feels blond*


----------



## King Aragorn

now I get it...

I wasn't sure how that worked out...


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Yay she got it! thats my smart finacee! lol ANyways, random thoughts:


*why do i go to forensics, when i do, i hafta wake up real early, and dont go to sleep til at night. 

*why cant it be nice and warm all through the year, i hate the cold!  

*I wonder why Emerald is the birthstone of May, how did they determine them? 

just a few lol, I'm tired


----------



## Firawyn

good ones, hun!

Random thoughts:

~How did I end up with the best guy ever! And he lives near me!!

~I didn't know you could get pre wedding jitters on an innernet wedding.

~why is it that when your a forum member, you get no more respect from older members then in "real" life, but once you've been promoted to moderator, they are soooo nice to you?? THIS I REALLY WANT TO KNOW!


----------



## Forgotten Path

Happy Valentines Day!

~Why is this thread only rated four stars?
~Why am I not doing my homework?
~Why do I not care if I'm doing my homework?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

*how did I end up with the greatest girl alive? and she lives near me!
*why didn't i think up that random thought first, I know i was thinkin it before lol?
*why arent I doing my homework
*Why is school so hard, especially closest to the end?

Yeah thats about it, great thoughts everyone lol. I really like these random thougts things lol.


----------



## Lonna

*Re: Random Thoughts*

Why does a mother teach her child to talk for a year or two and then spend the rest of the 18 years trying to get the child to be quiet?

Why do grandparents spoil their grandchildren? To get back at their own grown children (because their little kids get sent back with tummy upsets from all that ice cream and Merry-go-Round riding)?

Why am I allergic to something I love--evergreen trees?


----------



## King Aragorn

why does your freshman year of college have to be so difficult?


----------



## Lonna

*Random Thoughts*

King Aragorn--Because it's your first year--it does get better!

Why does one miss college after all the long lines, expensive books, boring lectures, begging to be added to overcrowded classes, grades, etc.?


----------



## King Aragorn

I hope that it does....I'm enjoying it so far...but...


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

that makes me feel really good goin into college next year king aragorn lol


----------



## King Aragorn

lol

college is really fun. I'm not kidding you there. as long as you do your schoolwork, you'll do fine. I'm just getting swamped because of what my classes are...and what my intended major is...


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

yeah im goin to Penn State for business Marketing, how bout you? I really cant wait to get out of my high school lol. whats your major and classes? jw


----------



## King Aragorn

I go to Seattle Pacific University. My intended major is computer engineering...


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Well, I've got three more years untill college. Im thinking of going into veteranary medicine. I love animals. I might do some stuff with sketching and painting, I'm a phonominal artist for my age group.


----------



## Forgotten Path

Lenoir-Rhyne. Environmental science. Speaking of college, I need to get to class!


----------



## King Aragorn

you had class today?!  

all of our day classes were cancelled today because of President's Day...


----------



## Forgotten Path

Yep, no such luck for Lenoir-Rhynians. And the class I had to go to was a three hour lab class. (2:30~5:30, yuck)


----------



## King Aragorn

that's a shame...

it was nice having a day off from classes...especially since Winter quarter at my school barely has any days off...we don't have any more days off until Spring break...


----------



## ely

I'm having the day after tomorrow off. Because it's Independence Day which is national holiday. YaY!


----------



## Forgotten Path

Our spring break starts next week. When does your spring break start, KA?


----------



## King Aragorn

our Spring break starts on March 17 and ends on March 28


----------



## Firawyn

WEDDING DAY!!!

Here it goes!


----------



## Eclectic

We are gathered here today to join these two lovely people in matramony! do you take this woman for....bla bla bla......to have and to bla bla bla, from this day forth?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I Erestor Arcamen, do.


----------



## Eclectic

and do you take this man for....bla bla bla......to have and to bla bla bla, from this day forth?


----------



## Firawyn

I, Firawyn, do.


----------



## Eclectic

than by the power invested in me and by all these witnesses i now prononce you two man and wife. you may kiss the bride! ~grin~


----------



## Firawyn

*looks into Erestor's eyes* Forever.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

*Erestor kisses Firawyn, his beautiful bride*


----------



## Firawyn

*kisses her handsome groom*


----------



## Eclectic

well! thats a rap!! *clasp her hands together and smiles*


----------



## King Aragorn

methinks I've missed something...


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

when i first joined ttf, i got to know Sabeen and all and i proposed to her, she changed her name to Firawyn, and we got married today on her half bday.


----------



## reem

*Blows nose on hanky and wipes eyes, very much moved*
Oh, you two! *Gives Sabs and Erestor a rib-crunching hug* Now I can die happy!  *Beaming like a sap*


----------



## King Aragorn

congrats to Sabeen and Erestor!


----------



## Lonna

*Blessings*

Blessings to both of you, Erestor and Firawyn! May you enjoy a long life together, many children, and a Time of Peace in Middle-Earth. (Hugs them both and then throws pink rose petals upon them and their witnesses).


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Thank you everyone for you well wishes. We will keep you all in our hearts as we live out our time here on ME


----------



## ely

All the best to you, kids!  Stay happy!


----------



## King Aragorn

*enters the room, and goes and sits on the floor against the wall, rubbing her temples* *mutters* I need to de-stress somehow...


----------



## Forgotten Path

*FP raises his wine glass and makes a toast* "Congratulations!!  Welcome to the family, Esestor! May you both be blessed forever!" *Sits back down, beaming*

Your're not the only one who needs to destress, KA. I think I'm ready for summer.


----------



## King Aragorn

I'm right in the midst of finals...I'll be happy when Spring break is here...

*mutters* only two more days...I can make it through two more days...


----------



## Forgotten Path

Good luck with all your finals!


----------



## King Aragorn

thanks. my last final is tomorrow and then I go home on Thurs


----------



## Forgotten Path

TTF Family thread isn't a ghost town yet is it? I've been really busy at school. I haven't had time to post anything. Soon though...it will be over and summer vacation will be here.
Anybody there?


----------



## King Aragorn

I'm here. I'm back at school after Spring break and am enjoying all of my classes so far


----------



## Forgotten Path

Hey, KA. How are you doing? I'm still waiting for summer vacation. I can't wait. I made it through my english research paper, and made an A, much to my suprise, but I still have to make it through a bunch of presentations and finals.


----------



## Atanóne

Good luck on your finals (to those about to take them.) I can't wait until I can go back and take classes again. (Never thought that phrase would ever enter my thoughts.)


----------



## Raithnait

I realize I'm coming in a bit late, but was wondering if I could join the family? I technically joined TTF two years ago(because Rhiannon made me) and then went away to MERPG, but since the rps are moving back, I am also, and trying to find places to fit here other than just the rp section... Maybe I could be somebody's long-lost daughter...?


----------



## Firawyn

well, well...what's your relation to Rhi? She a cool person!  lol, anyway, you could be Erestor's sister...whick would make us in-laws! *grin* how's that? Is that cool with you Forgotten Path??


----------



## King Aragorn

I'm doing well Forgotten Path. I'm happy that my ankles aren't hurting anymore. I lost a battle between me and the stairs last Tuesday and managed to twist both of my ankles, although I'm not sure how...


----------



## Raithnait

> well, well...what's your relation to Rhi? She a cool person!



She's my sorta-half-adopted-sister-type-best-friend-thing... I've known her since I was four(and she was five) and we claim each other as sisters, though no blood in common...



> lol, anyway, you could be Erestor's sister...whick would make us in-laws! *grin* how's that?



*grin* it's fine with me!


----------



## Forgotten Path

Sounds cool to me.  I'll need to do some updating on the family tree, what with all the name changes* and all that jazz.  

Does anyone else want to join as well? Atanone? How about you?  

So, KA, you got in a fight with a flight of stairs and lost, huh? Come on, don't let those stairs beat you up!  


*Speaking of name changes, how are you having that done? I don't know if anyone has noticed before, but I spelled Forgotten wrong in my name.  How sad.  

--oops. I forgot: Raithnait is now Erestor's sister, correct? And I need to change Sabeen to Firawyn. Is that it?  --


----------



## King Aragorn

the stairs have been my enemy since last Tuesday, but I haven't tripped on them again luckily.


----------



## Forgotten Path

Yeah, just keep an eye on them. They can be REALLY tricky sometimes!


----------



## King Aragorn

lol. especially when my campus is full of stairs


----------



## Firawyn

FP u didn't change what you said you needed to change!   

Btw, sry i didn't tell you about the name change...lol


----------



## Forgotten Path

I just reposted the family tree so you guys could let me know if there was anything else that needed to be changed. I'll work on it right now, if I have time.


----------



## Firawyn

um forgotten path...  dont you know if you have time? I mean you said, you'd do it now, if you had time...that was odd wording...lol, oh well, i dont care.  Whenever!


----------



## Maggot

I wouldn't mind being part of the family so if anyone can fit me in. Pleassssse. I'm a boy by the way so no calling me a sister or something. Iff you want in the family tree you can call me Farmer Maggot.


----------



## Forgotten Path

Oh, yeah. I need to be careful with my wording. What I meant was I was in class (intro to computer apps) and I would do it in class if we weren't to busy.  

Maggot, of course you can join! We have three male positions that have not been filled yet: 
1. Maikanare's husband
2. Erestor and Raithnait's father or
3. Lonna's husband

I'll repost all the relationships so you can get idea of who's related to whom. And take a look at the tree.  

Everyone else, I'm currently working on an updated tree, which will be beautiful!!


----------



## Forgotten Path

*RELATIONSHIPS--updated*

RELATIONSHIPS:

Son/Daughters:
Nóm=>daughter of dapence
Firawyn; reem=>daughters of Nóm and ????
Forgotten Path; Astaldo=>sons of Nóm and ????
Sausy=>daughter of Firawyn and Erestor Arcamen
SammyBoy=>son of Firawyn and Erestor Arcamen
Spirit; EaSurion; Mirendibeth=>daughters of Astaldo and Elemmire
Elemmire; ????(f)=>daughter of Lonna and ????
KingAragorn(f)=>daughter of e.Blackstar (Elemmire's sister)and ????
????(KingAragorn's father)=>son of ely and ????
Firawyn=>goddaughter of Mrs. Maggot
Firawyn=> Forgotten Path (adopted)

Brother/Sister:
Firawyn; reem=>sisters of Forgotten Path; Astaldo
Forgotten Path; Astaldo=>brothers of Firaywn; reem
Sausy=>sister of SammyBoy
SammyBoy=>brother of Sausy
Spirit; EaSurion; Mirendibeth=>all sisters
Raithnait=> sister of Erestor Arcamen

Cousins:
Saucy; SammyBoy=>cousins to Spirit; EaSurion; Mirendibeth
KingAragorn=>cousin to Spirit; EaSurion; Mirendibeth
Spirit; EaSurion; Mirendibeth=>cousins to Sausy; SammyBoy; KingAragorn


----------



## Forgotten Path

MY GOD!! LOL   
I FINALLY GOT ERESTOR'S RIDDLE!!!    
I was reading back looking for the last relationship post and read it and finally it clicked!!  I smacked myself in the head and went OH!! and scared the **** out of everyone in the computer lab!  
Anyways, its about time!   
Alright...  I'm not as stupid I thought I was!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Yay my long lost sister Raithnait hath returned! *embraces his sister* welcome back! Anyways, what was the riddle FP? I have many more where that came from, here are a few:

1. From the beginning of eternity
To the end of time and space
To the beginning of every end
And the end of every place.
What am I? 

2. Scientists have proven that cats have more hair on one side then their other side. Some people believe that this is because when cats lay on their side they need insulation from the cold on the floor or ground. Which side of a cat has more hair? 

3. There is not wind enough to twirl
That one red leaf, nearest of its clan,
Which dances as often as dance it can.

4. This is an unusual paragraph. I'm curious how quickly you can find out what is so unusual about it? It looks so plain you would think nothing was wrong with it! In fact, nothing is wrong with it! It is unusual though. Study it, and think about it, but you still may not find anything odd. But if you work at it a bit, you might find out! Try to do so without any coaching!


----------



## Raithnait

*returns embrace* It's great to be back, my very dear brother!

I hope you don't mind if I spoil some of your riddles, but here goes:

1. The letter 'e'

2. The outside

much like the one- Outside of a dog, a book is man's best friend. Inside of a dog, it's too dark to read. *grin*


----------



## Forgotten Path

The English Language! *Slaps himself in the head*


----------



## Forgotten Path

Hey, cool stuff--> I just got to go in Lenior-Rhyne's server room. Lots of computers and humming. Otherwise, it was unremarkable. Except what was really cool: a picture of Snoopy on the wall and written on the board next to him "Snoopy says 'stop that jibba-jabba'". Awesome! A strange but wonderful mix of American culture (Peanuts and Mr. T).


----------



## Lonna

Hey, family members,

I'm here--just been "out of it" for awhile (stressful situations). How are all you other family members doing? Anyone have summer vacation plans?

We may go back to New Zealand. Heck, we may just sell our house & move there! "With God, anything is possible."


----------



## Firawyn

Awsome Lonna! Moving to the very place LotR was filmed? OMG, I could get into that!!! lol 

Anyway, so do you have any new books coming? *grin*


----------



## Lonna

Firawyn, I'm working on "Selah's Sword," book 2 of my "Selah trilogy. You can read the first 5 chapters on my website at http:www.lonnawilliams.com. Book one--"Selah of the Summit" is available through http://www.amazoncom.

The New Zealand move is still uncertain, so I need lots of prayer (for my husband to be as enthusiastic about NZ as I am, for example).

Hey, you only live once, so why not move to the most beautiful place--on the edge of the world--if possible?


----------



## Firawyn

heh! I agree!

Hey Lonna, are you familier with the Midford books, by Jan Karon?


----------



## Lonna

No, but I must check them out.


----------



## Firawyn

You must indeed. When you get a chance to read them, remember that you are my image of Cynthia!!  lol, I hope you take that as a compliment, as it was intended to be. 

Fir-

PS...Edith Mallory is a WITCH!


----------



## e.Blackstar

*comes back after a long absence* Hello all! *embraces King_Aragorn, her daughter* Good to see you again! *embraces Lonna, her mother* Hullo mum!
*waves to everyone else* Hullo to my sister and broher-in-law and my nieces and nephews, too! And everyone else who is somehow related by dapence's (apparent) asexual budding.  

Hmmm...I need a husband. Anyone, anyone?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

well sorry I'm happily married, but anyways, I'm guessing that nobody understood my other riddle:

There is not wind enough to twirl
That one red leaf, nearest of its clan,
Which dances as often as dance it can.

The answer is *the sun*.It's red leaves (rays) can't be twirled by the wind, but the leaves still dance lol


----------



## Raithnait

But.... the sun isn't red, brother dear... 

The closest I came was thinking "blood", but thought it couldn't be and didn't want to shout it out if it was wrong anyways...


----------



## Forgotten Path

e.Blackstar said:


> *waves to everyone else* Hullo to my sister and broher-in-law and my nieces and nephews, too! And everyone else *who is somehow related by dapence's (apparent) asexual budding.*



Hmmm.  Good point. Is there anyone who could be considered the "mother" of the Tolkien Forum?  

I got a good laugh out of that!  

I'll finish the new tree ASAP, but I have two presentations due this week, a field trip this week, and finals next week, so I'm pretty busy.

Did everyone have a great weekend? It seems like the TTF Family is coming together again. I think we all have had some "stressful situations" at some point or other this year.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I didnt make up the riddles, I just repeat em lol. Anyways maybe we could say that the father of the family is like Eru, no mother lol.


----------



## King Aragorn

*skips into the room* sorry that I've been away...I've kind of been busy with school. how is everyone? any new family members that I should know about?


----------



## Maggot

How about me being e. Blackstar's husband I wouldn't mind as long as I'm in the family.


----------



## Raithnait

Hello, King Aragorn! I'm Erestor's long lost sister, Raithnait.


----------



## Lonna

*Greetings, Everyone*

'Tis I, Lonna, sister to Galadriel (therefore ageless) and mother of two. How are you other family members doing? Isn't it lovely to see spring again! Anybody have any interesting travel plans (family-oriented, of course). 

Maggot, you should consult eBlackstar about marriage. Sounds like agood idea.


----------



## e.Blackstar

Maggot said:


> How about me being e. Blackstar's husband I wouldn't mind as long as I'm in the family.



Ewwwww! *recoils* I don't want to marry Maggot! Boy cooties! Ewwwwwwwy!

 lol, I'm just kidding. sure...sounds good to me.


----------



## Lonna

*Re: Engagement*

Well, it's settled. You're engaged! Congrats! I give you both my blessings (boy cooties or not).

When do you want to get married?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Congratulations my friends, you have the blessings of the Noldor.


----------



## King Aragorn

wow...I wasn't expecting that change in my family...


----------



## Eclectic

who's getting married this time? or did i already miss the seramony?  i hope not, 'cause i like weddings!!!! all the flowers and food and smiles!!! it's just a pretty sight all together!!!!!!  
deg


----------



## celebnaurwen

e.B.???? Getting married?    

Now if I hadn't heard it from her own...keyboard, I'd say that was nothing but news from Bree.


----------



## Raithnait

Many congratulations, Maggot and e.Blackstar!!!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

well we do have another wedding and I will be happy to attend if I'm invited that is of course, now you 2 had better make it a good one! lol


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

you beat me to it sister!


----------



## Raithnait

Of course I did... are you surprised by this? *grin*


----------



## e.Blackstar

King Aragorn said:


> wow...I wasn't expecting that change in my family...


 I'm sorry hun...I should have asked you first. Do you like Maggot? Do you want him to be your new papa?


----------



## Firawyn

Oh boy...we started a fad....itsn't it great honey! *looks over at Erestor and smiles bigger than he can*  

Eclectic aka deg....you are my aunt...in realy life..though I treat youl ike a sister...woudl you like to be in either position here, or something totally random...hummm perhaps you could be Erestor's mom....my mother in law...now that would be interesting...nto that you dont boss me around enough....he,he!


----------



## King Aragorn

e.Blackstar said:


> I'm sorry hun...I should have asked you first. Do you like Maggot? Do you want him to be your new papa?



I like him. I don't mind at all. it was just surprising. have you two set the date yet?


----------



## e.Blackstar

I haven't. *looks at Maggot* you?

~~~~
Thanks for the congrats everyone! And yes celebnaurwen, it's true. Now you just need Mr. A.H.


----------



## King Aragorn

lol...be sure to tell me the date, and I'll try to be on on that day...(hopefully it's before June 9)


----------



## Maggot

Whatever day you want my fiancee. Hello king Aragorn *smiles widely* I guess I'm your new father. Lonna you're my new step mum as well. Boy happy days or what. Anyway e. Blackstar when you set a date PM me will you cheers.


----------



## e.Blackstar

*runs frantically around making plans* Ahhhhhhhhhhh!  

Going crazy!

heh heh...anyway. Yes Maggot, I'll do just that.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I am suprised Sister, normally I am the one with the quick reflexes. It seems there is more to you than I percieved...


Anyways, 
Yes we started a fad my dear. anyways, I need a mommy eclectic! lol jk


----------



## Lonna

*Stepmum*

Dear Maggot,

I've never been a stepmum before. I'll try to do my best and not be an evil stepmum as in many of the fairy tales!

A June wedding would be nice for the lovely bride & dashing groom. We relatives could throw rose petals and release a flock of white doves.


----------



## King Aragorn

as long as it's before June 9...I would really like to be here for the wedding...especially since it IS my mom getting married...


----------



## Lonna

*Congrats*

Congrats to your Mom!


----------



## e.Blackstar

Well...A June wedding WOULD be cool. I (maria) am going to Costa Rica on June 11th through the 29th, so maybe before I go?


----------



## King Aragorn

I go home for summer on June 9, so I don't know how much time I'll have on the Internet...


----------



## e.Blackstar

Let's say...June 7th. Does that work for everyone?


----------



## King Aragorn

June 7th works for me. any idea for a time?


----------



## e.Blackstar

Oi, that's hard. I dunno...the 7th is a Tuesday...um...maybe---5:00? how does that work for everyone?


----------



## King Aragorn

one more question...which time zone?


----------



## e.Blackstar

Oh duh. *smacks herself for not thinking globally*

Er...well, I kinda meant US Central time, but I dunno when that is for all you foreignors (lol). We could, I mean, just do it in the one-day span...you know, like we wouldn't necessarily all have to be on at the same time since its not for real. If that would be easier...


----------



## King Aragorn

hmmm...5pm CST...I'm 2 hours behind...boo.

that's 3pm my time...I'm in class then...


----------



## Maggot

That is a problem because I live in England which is 5 to 7 hours ahead of America which is so big it has different time zones. I couldn't make it on a Tuesday at 5 o'clock your time because that would be 10 to 12 over here. What about the Saturday before that? I could be on any time preferably 4 o'clock, my time which is 11 o'clock New York time. Oh yeah I can't make it on a Tuesday anyway I wouldn't be home from school until 4 in the afternoon here and then I've football training (soccer in the U.S language) then I've rugby training straight after. So a Saturday or Sunday would be best for me oh yeah if we can all base it on New york time that would help. Sorry for the inconvenience but I can't help it.


----------



## e.Blackstar

Like I said, I figured that would be a problem to figure it all out. SO let's just say June 7th, shall we? Try to come on at some point that day and "attend" the wedding...

what say you all?


----------



## King Aragorn

that's fine with me. I'll try to be on all day...


----------



## Maggot

Yeah that's fine I'll doubt I'll be on at the same time as most of you because of the time zone difference but some of us might be on at the same time.


----------



## e.Blackstar

Okee dokee, June 7th it is! 5 pm CST if you can swing it, if not then just sometime that day.


----------



## spirit

*_The Family Creator_  comes in after a long absence...*
Hey people! Wow, it's amazing to see this thread working well!  I'm truely amazed!
*passes around the home made double chocolate chip cookies  * 
*hugs some of the old friends  *


----------



## e.Blackstar

Ooh, chocolate!


----------



## spirit

You...your birthday?  

You'd be my twin if you weren't born on a totally different year to me!  

*hands out some more cookies*


----------



## eledhel11

Hi, Maria. Congratulations to you both. Am I invited to the wedding? If so, I think June 7th works for me, although perhaps not 5:00. I'll try to come sometime, though, if you'll let me.

So, just out of curiosity: Are you going to have a "pastor" do the ceremony, or just say your vows to each other? Are you going to have all the normal positions, such as best man, groomsmen, bridesmaids, & yada yada? How about ringbearer?  Hey, that reminds me: What about the rings? 

Sorry if I have no idea who people are, because I skipped most of this thread. (Hey, its long.) Any spare family members left for me? And can I have a cookie, too? They look good, spirit!


----------



## Maggot

Of course you're invited Eledhel . Maria (I hope it's alright I can call you that) what do you think about having a pastor and positions you can make the desicion although I do get to choose best man .


----------



## e.Blackstar

Maggot said:


> Of course you're invited Eledhel . Maria (I hope it's alright I can call you that) what do you think about having a pastor and positions you can make the desicion although I do get to choose best man .


 Yes Eledhel, you can come.  And yes, Maggot, Maria is fine...but what's your real name? Its weird to be talking about this to a friend and say "Yes, I'm marrying someone by the unlikely name of maggot."   

Er...well, for le wedding, what religion are you, first of all? Might be good to get that cleared up.  

And um, if it be okay with you, we could each make a list of the"wedding party" (groomsmen, bridesmaids, etc) and whatever...as for the "service", I'll try to find an actual wedding service online and post the text here. Is that okay?

Wow...Firawyn, I'm beginning to see why you eloped.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Am i invited? lol I can probly make it, but I dont know for sure.


----------



## spirit

You guys, what do you think of this idea. Starting a totally new thread for the familly, and we can have a theme to it?


----------



## Firawyn

Humm I was just thinking about somthing along the same lines. Maybe it would be in RP form.....and it would be one big family!! Yay!!


----------



## spirit

Firawyn said:


> Humm I was just thinking about somthing along the same lines. Maybe it would be in RP form.....and it would be one big family!! Yay!!



Yes! Someone was thinking along the same lines.

Although, I'm not sure about the RP forum. Spontaneous idea, but will people be willing to participate in a RP. Although, it's more just a simple "familly gathering".  

Oh, and another bit before I forget, I ...*spots Eyown avarar* You have a nice avatar...  Although that was not what I was about to say. I think we should come up with a familly tree. I shall start working with that right now!


----------



## Maggot

Erestor of course you're invited, everyone is actually who is within the family. By the way Maria my name's Ryan boring isn't it? Not like your name that is so beautiful and cool. By the way I'm not really religious but I was christened so shall we go for religious or non-religious?


----------



## e.Blackstar

Ah..who cares...   

Okay, let's do it this way. Everyone in the family is invited, and if you want anyone else to come, PM them. I will find a neutral wedding ceremony and post the text in my post that day. If you want to designate a specific best man or whatever, it's fine with me...ask them in a PM or whatever. Is that okay with everyone?

And thank you, Maggot, for saying that my name is pretty. (If you keep talking like that, this will be a long and happy marriage!    ) However, it's not so nice when people sing it at you for 15 years...not nice at all.  And by the way, I have always liked the name Ryan...for real.

Isn't this a wonderful little mutual admiration society?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

> I think we should come up with a familly tree. I shall start working with that right now!


 Didn't someone already do this? Sorry if I bursted your bubble Spirit lol.


----------



## e.Blackstar

Yeah...Forgotten Path did that a few pages back, I think.


----------



## Firawyn

Yeah we have a tree, PM Forgotten Path and he'll send you a coppy.


Fir-

PS..I said FORM, not forum.Just one thread, in story form.


----------



## spirit

Okay!

Well, okay! For the new thread, I'm going to start it on Monday!

Can everyone PM me to let me know if they're saying. I have a rought draft already, but I don't want to miss anyone out...


----------



## King Aragorn

saying or staying Spirit?


----------



## spirit

the latter one!


----------



## King Aragorn

lol. well...I plan on staying around for a while.


----------



## e.Blackstar

so...maggot, what was the song you PMed me that you wanted @ the wedding? Something by Aerosmith, wasn't it?

Anyway...I picked out my dress!!! lol I never thought I'd get into this wedding stuff (*points to self* mega-tomboy)


----------



## King Aragorn

lol. congrats on choosing a dress! what color is it?


----------



## e.Blackstar

Okay guys, just a reminder that this Tuesday is THE DAY!  

Eeee!


----------



## e.Blackstar

Ha, I'm posting really early in the morning...I mean, the bride HAS to be the first one, doesn't she? lol    

(What do you guys want to bet Maggot has forgotten entirely?)    

Anyway...wedding! *points down* This is the best I can do!

(By the way, that's not me in the picture.  )

Oh, and the song that Maggot wanted: (its very sweet! Such a silver-tongued gentleman! lol)

I could stay awake just to hear you breathing
Watch you smile while you are sleeping
While you're far away and dreaming
I could spend my life in this sweet surrender
I could stay lost in this moment forever
Every moment spent with you is a moment I treasure

I don't wanna close my eyes
I don't wanna fall asleep
Cause I'd miss you, baby
And I don't wanna miss a thing
Cause even when I dream of you
The sweetest dream will never do
I'd still miss you, baby
And I don't wanna miss a thing


Lying close to you feeling your heart beating
And I'm wondering what you're dreaming
Wondering if it's me you're seeing
Then I kiss your eyes and thank God we're together
And I just wanna stay with you
In this moment forever, forever and ever


I don't wanna close my eyes
I don't wanna fall asleep
Cause I'd miss you, baby
And I don't wanna miss a thing
Cause even when I dream of you
The sweetest dream will never do
I'd still miss you, baby
And I don't wanna miss a thing


I don't wanna miss one smile
I don't wanna miss one kiss
Well, I just wanna be with you
Right here with you, just like this
I just wanna hold you close
Feel your heart so close to mine
And stay here in this moment
For all the rest of time


Don't wanna close my eyes
Don't wanna fall asleep
Cause I'd miss you, baby
And I don't wanna miss a thing
Cause even when I dream of you
The sweetest dream will never do
Cause I'd still miss you, baby
And I don't wanna miss a thing


I don't wanna close my eyes
I don't wanna fall asleep
Cause I'd miss you, baby
And I don't wanna miss a thing
Cause even when I dream of you
The sweetest dream will never do
I'd still miss you, baby
And I don't wanna miss a thing


Don't wanna close my eyes
Don't wanna fall asleep, yeah
I don't wanna miss a thing

That's sweet....*swoon*


----------



## eledhel11

*sniff sniff* That's so sweet! 

monob says hi, but he is lost and can't come. He wants to congratulate you both.

And I'm not sure if I will be able to come to the actual "wedding" tonight, but I'll try. If I'm not able to, I would like to wish you long and happy life together, yada yada, etc. etc.  

Nice dress, nice song, and nice pictures, Maria and Ryan! (Cool, I actually know your name now and can stop calling you Maggot. Nothing wrong with Maggot, but its kinda ackward in the real world, as Maria has already said.)

Thank God school is almost done! Just one day after today for us!


----------



## Durin's Bane

Hey, I'm looking for a new family cause mine sucks. Will you accept me?


----------



## Elendae

good luck with the wedding e.blackstar!


----------



## King Aragorn

have I missed anything?! I hope not...


----------



## e.Blackstar

THE RECEPTION!!! lol (this is just because I have a very cool pic which is perfect for the reception and I desperately want you all to see it!  )

Le cake...and le celebrations! (oh, and if Maggot doesn't show up, I am going to be rather irked. Arrr.  lol)


----------



## e.Blackstar

Durin's Bane said:


> Hey, I'm looking for a new family cause mine sucks. Will you accept me?



Of course we will! I don't know exactly what 'positions' we have open, but you could talk to Spirit, or Forggoten Path. Either that or...I dunno...I need a brother.   (That would make you King Aragorn's uncle, Lonna's son, and Maggot's brother-in-law. That is, if he ever shows up at the wedding! lol) Is that acceptable?

ps---my family sucks too, I know the feeling


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*Stands facing Blackstar, bows and smiles*

"Congratulations milady. I wish for you a long and happy life and may the years be kind to thee.

May I also point out that should the man not show, well... enjoy the cake!"


----------



## Durin's Bane

Nice! I've always wanted a younger sister (and *a maggot* for a brother-in-law)...


----------



## e.Blackstar

Welcome, then, O long lost brother!  

And...well, thank you all for your congratulations, but I guess I am not married. I got abandoned...silly maggot.   

Oh well...if he shows up later and has a reasonable explantion, we can consider ourselves married anyway. Otherwise...  

lol


----------



## Durin's Bane

Hey, it's the big brother's job to watch over his sister so he'd better have one good long explanation!!!


----------



## e.Blackstar

I think I like having a big brother already!  






Oh, and with the whole wedding-forgettal issue...I am not as offended as I could be, because I just searched for all posts by Maggot and he hasn't been on for several weeks...maybe something happened to him. Like...grounding, or a snake, or a big dark pit.  So I ain't as annoyed as I thought I was...lol


----------



## Maggot

Right to cut along story short I was in hospital for a month the reason being I was in a hit and run accident. The guy hit me and drove off I was left in hospital a fractured skull two broken legs and worst of a horifically dislocated arm which means I will never be able to play my beloved sport rugby again. Oh yeah Maria I hope we're still husband and wife


----------



## Durin's Bane

Man, that suits me good...Now to find someone with the family tree...
*A fractured skull? *I feeeeeel for you!


----------



## e.Blackstar

You poor person!  A fractured SKULL...and two broken legs...oh wow. No rugby, huh? Oh man...that sucks. But we love you anyway.  

I think that's a quite legitimate reason for missing the wedding, don't you? Yep...yeah, we're still married. It counts---you didn't really have a choice. 


Man...that SUCKS!  Now I feel really bad! ... ... ... Okay, done being gushy.  

Yay! I'm married...KA, you have a dad now. Oh, Durin's Bane, he is nw OFFICIALLY your brother-in-law. Savvy?

Now we can cut the cake!


----------



## King Aragorn

lol. wow...I'm sorry to hear about that Maggot. I hope that you're better now.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Congrats Blackstar and Maggot! Sorry I havent been here forever, just so busy with graduation and work and stuff, its nuts, anyways, you got the blessings of the Eldar behind yall.


----------



## Maggot

Cheers fro the sympathy I'm looking this time round to have a more active role in the forum.


----------



## Jesse

oh! Can I join? I only know a couple people here at TTF....


----------



## Gúthwinë

Same for me


----------



## Jesse

Send me a PM. We can be friends.


----------



## Firawyn

Jesse said:


> oh! Can I join? I only know a couple people here at TTF....




Hey Forgotten Path, make Jesse my brother. We go way back anyway.


----------



## Jesse

We do?


----------



## Gúthwinë

What about me???


----------



## Jesse

Aren't you my cousin? You look so familiar...


----------



## spirit

::bounces in::

BOO!


----------



## e.Blackstar

Aaaaaaaaaaaah!


 Hi spirit...and Jesse, and Warrior.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I need some parents and all...


----------



## Elendae

*I'm so dang bored.*

*Runs in screaming*

"Where's my sis?! Where's my sis!? AAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!! 

I'm all alone. 

Oh heellllo, canIjointhefamilyhuhhuhhuh?! Pleeaassseee!"


----------



## e.Blackstar

Of course yoou can silly one! You...could be my adopted child, if you want. Or maggot's sibling, maybe? 

What gender are you anyway?


----------



## Elendae

Sorry, I just had a fit of insanity.  

I'm a guy, if it wasn't clear. I would be very happy to join the family, as long as I don't have to watch anybody. 

By the way, my sis is back today!!


----------



## Forgotten Path

Hello! Sorry I disapeared! The whole summer break no pc thing  . I'll be back soon. A big hello to all our new members. Thanks for the birthday greetings!


----------



## e.Blackstar

I figured you was a guy Elendae, but people have assumed that I am too (which I'm NOT) so I thought it best not to jump to conclusions.   

You could be Maggot's brother if he's agreeable. (That would make you my brother-in-law.  ) yes?


----------



## Elendae

e.Blackstar said:


> You could be Maggot's brother if he's agreeable. (That would make you my brother-in-law.  ) yes?



If he's agreeable? What, do you think that he won't like having his long-lost brother suddenly showing up on his doorstep?


----------



## e.Blackstar

I'm sure he'd be fine with it. I sure wouldn't mind!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

wow i haven't posted forever, hows everyone doin?! how bout you sis? how r ya? can you all believe that on August 27, it will be the 6 month anniversary of Firawyn and myself for getting married on here. It seems such a short time ago, even in Elvish terms, anyways i wanna know how my families doin so tell me! ha


----------



## e.Blackstar

Well I'm probably not gonna have internet access on the actual day, so please accept my humble congratulations!


----------



## Forgotten Path

I am back at school!  Give me about a week to start posting regulary again. I have to get adjusted to it all over again. Give me about two weeks (or three  ) to figure out all the relationships and make a new family tree. I'm sure we need one.


----------



## e.Blackstar

We certainly do...


----------



## Forgotten Path

If knowledge is power, power leads to corruption, and corruption is a crime, which doesn't pay....GATHER KNOWLEDGE, AND GO BROKE!

--Kinda reminds me of college. I'm going to be in debt up to my eyeballs from student loans.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

August 27th, 6 months ago on this date the Fair Lady Farawyn and I wed. I willingly gave up my life as one of the First Born to wed and live my life with Farawyn. 6 months, congratulations to us! It has been a great 6months, better than all the ages I have spent here on Middle Earth.


----------



## e.Blackstar

*throws confetti indiscriminately*


----------



## Forgotten Path

Yay! Congrats! btw, Im surfing the net my PSP right now. Its awesome!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Thanks yall, thats awesome bout the psp, is it fast? or do you actually have like a phone line plugged in or what?


----------



## Forgotten Path

AH, the PSP. I would say Sony out did thierselves with it, but the PS3 hasn't came out yet. 
Anyway, the PSP is wireless. I guess the speed depends on how good of a wireless connection you have and the internet service provider. And, of course the PSP processor. Which was working faster than what I thought it would. Its awesome. More info at http://www.us.playstation.com/psp.aspx .


----------



## Forgotten Path

*Takes a deep breath*
Okay, here it goes. I think this is correct. Elendae is Maggot's brother, making him King Aragorn's uncle. Jesse is Firawyn's, reem's, Astaldo's, as well as my brother. Raithnait is Erestor's sister, making her Saucy's and SammyBoy's aunt. And, of course, Maggot is e.Blackstar's husband.
Now, is Durin's Bane King Aragorn's bother or e. Blackstar's brother?
We also still need positions for Warrior, eclectic, and eledhel for me to complete the tree.
If anyone has comments, corrections, etc. just leet me know. Warriot et. al., when you guys choose positions, just let me know.

*Edit* Oh yeah, open positions include: Erestor's and Raithnait's Mother/Father, Lonna's Husband, and Maikanare's (has her name been changed?) Husband. 
The family is almost complete!


----------



## e.Blackstar

Durin's bane is *MY* brother. So he is therefore ALSO King Aragorn's uncle, and Elendae's brother as well.  

Eledhel (if she wants to) could be my aunt or something.  Or whatever.


----------



## Forgotten Path

Cool.  
Lonna, looks like you have a son now. And a sister if Eledhel agrees.  
Now we just need to fit in Warrior and eclectic.
Anyone seen Astaldo or Elemmire lately? *Guess they went on vacation.  * I suppose Astaldo is busy with his new forum.


----------



## Forgotten Path

*The Tolkien Forum Family Tree v3.0*

*Drumroll*
Voila!! Here is the brand spank'n new family tree!
I've added color codes for the different generations, shapes to make it easier to pick out gender, and a broken line descending from dapence to get rid of the "apparent asexual budding"  .

Here it is:


----------



## e.Blackstar

Is it just me that thinks this, or do we all agree that it's a little creepy that we're all marrying and having progeny  with our cousins?


Or is dapence ONLY maikenaire's patro and no one else's?


----------



## Gúthwinë

Whoa!

Where do I fit in????????


----------



## Forgotten Path

Maikanare's ancestor only. Maybe we should invite some of the mods to be anscestors of the other families.  

Warrior, just choose one of the spaces with ???? that fit your gender.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Me and Raithnait together need our mother and father, unless they're long lost, or, being that I'm a noldorin elf, we could just say I'm of the First-Born and dont have parents and somehow Raithnait is my sister lol


----------



## Forgotten Path

Hey. Not much activity here. Is everyone else swamped with adusting to school, work, etc. or something like that?

I haven't posted in a while. One of my friends is being deployed for the US Air Force, and I've been a little depressed. Anyway, to take my my off of it, does anyone want thier real name translated into Quenya? Here's mine:

Robert Brent
Robert=old german for "bright fame" Brent=celtic root meaning "sword"
Alcar(glory)+Calima(bright)+masuline ending for names=>Alcarcalimo
Macil(sword)+masculine ending for names=>Macilmo
Thus=>*Alcarcalimo Macilmo Olassiessenáro* 

My last name is made up and pretty much means (or is supposed to mean) "he who is in leaves/foliage". It's probrobly horribly incorrect, but my first and middle names are correct.


----------



## e.Blackstar

Ooh ooh.

Maria derived from the English Mary, "full of grace" (incredibly inaccurate)
Staubus, starting as German "Staub", "dust"


----------



## Forgotten Path

quanta=full
erulisse=grace (lit. god-sweetness)
Thus, Quanterulisse
or
Raine from raina=gracious with -e feminine ending

asto=dust
Thus, Aste (with -e feminine ending)

*Quanterulisse Aste* or *Raine Aste*


----------



## e.Blackstar

I think I like the "Raine" one. Thanks FP!


----------



## Forgotten Path

I think that I would prefer Raine as well. Its not as big of a mouthful.  So, Raine Aste it is. Well, we have:

FP: Alcarcalimo Macilmo
e.Blackstar: Raine Aste


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Could you do my real name? FP? My real name is Patrick McCoy (both Irish i believe lol)


----------



## Sammyboy

Forggoten Path said:


> Hey. Not much activity here. Is everyone else swamped with adusting to school, work, etc. or something like that?
> 
> I haven't posted in a while. One of my friends is being deployed for the US Air Force, and I've been a little depressed. Anyway, to take my my off of it, does anyone want thier real name translated into Quenya? Here's mine:
> 
> Robert Brent
> Robert=old german for "bright fame" Brent=celtic root meaning "sword"
> Alcar(glory)+Calima(bright)+masuline ending for names=>Alcarcalimo
> Macil(sword)+masculine ending for names=>Macilmo
> Thus=>*Alcarcalimo Macilmo Olassiessenáro*
> 
> My last name is made up and pretty much means (or is supposed to mean) "he who is in leaves/foliage". It's probrobly horribly incorrect, but my first and middle names are correct.


 
Interesting! Daft question, but what exactly is Quenya? If you feel like doing me my name is Sam Ackroyd 

Just looked at the family tree, quite pleasantly surprised to see I'm still on there, despite not being on TTF for a while! It's a shame the thread didn't take off as planned.


----------



## Forgotten Path

Erestor, I can't find the meaning of McCoy. However, Patrick comes from Latin, meaning nobleman. So, in Quenya, it would be Callo.

SammyBoy, are you Sam as in Samson or Samuel? Having trouble finding Ackroyd.

Quenya is one of Tolkien's invented languages. It is "High-Elven." It is the language Namarie is written in in The L.R. Anyone know what McCoy or Ackroyd means?


----------



## Sammyboy

Forggoten Path said:


> Erestor, I can't find the meaning of McCoy. However, Patrick comes from Latin, meaning nobleman. So, in Quenya, it would be Callo.
> 
> SammyBoy, are you Sam as in Samson or Samuel? Having trouble finding Ackroyd.
> 
> Quenya is one of Tolkien's invented languages. It is "High-Elven." It is the language Namarie is written in in The L.R. Anyone know what McCoy or Ackroyd means?


 
I'm just a Sam. I heard somewhere actually that Ackroyd means 'oak clearing' or something like that, but I'm not sure on that. Not sure if that helps!


----------



## e.Blackstar

As far as I know,  Mc and Mac are prefixes that mean "son of". So it would be son of Coy, I guess.

I may be far off the mark, though.


----------



## Firawyn

wow, Havn't been here in a while.

Dare I say my real name? I suppose it wont hurt. And for any stalkers out there reading this (I am not accusing ANYONE) don't even try to find me because I could 'disable' you quicker than you could pull out your duct tape.  


Anyway, the name's Jen Wallas, Jennifer Michelle Wallas. Translate away.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

well hello there Firawyn, been off to Gondor for a while visiting your parents huh? missed ya here in Mirkwood!


----------



## Forgotten Path

I'm a little tired, so I'm gonna cheat on this one, and not attempt it myself. This is from Now We Have All Got Elvish Names and quenya lapseparma , which were both my inspiration to start translating names myself.

JENNIFER, JENNY (f.) - Celtic 'white + wave', so Lossefalme (falma "wave") 

MICHELLE (f.) - feminine form of MICHAEL (q.v.), thus Manveri

MICHAEL (m.) - Manveru, see NWHAGEN (-->Now we have all got elvish names)

MICHAEL: In Hebrew, Mi kha-'el? is the rhetorical question "Who [is] like God?" - in Quenya Man [ná] ve Eru?. This may be contracted to Manveru

So, Lossefalme Manveri.
I'd like to make a note: all the final "e"s should have two little dots above them when written. There may also be a few other accents missing. I'll have to check.


----------



## King Aragorn

Hey family. I've been away way too long. I hope that everything has been going pretty well, in my month-long absence.


----------



## e.Blackstar

Welcome back my darling!


----------



## Forgotten Path

Wassup? Anyone have a Facebook account?


----------



## King Aragorn

thanks e.Blackstar! it's nice to be around family again.  

I have facebook Forgotten Path.


----------



## Forgotten Path

Wanna be friends?


----------



## King Aragorn

sure. pm me your name, and I'll add you as a friend.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Well, its been a while since anybody has posted here so I figured I would. Happy Belated Thanksgiving to my lovely TTF Family (elves only haha jk jk) Anyways, hope yall had a great day!!!


----------



## King Aragorn

lol Erestor! I almost wasn't even able to go home for Thanksgiving because of bad weather in Boise...


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

well at least you survived, maybe it was Caradras reborn, start talking elvish to the storm!


----------



## Maggot

Hello again! 

Nobody can probably remember me seeing as I haven't posted on here for ages but here's a hint my wife is e.blackstar


----------



## e.Blackstar

*hugs* OF COURSE I remember you! I've been wondering where you got to!  

Welcome back! Hope you're here to stay!


----------



## King Aragorn

of course I remember you Maggot!

just to let you all know...I'll be away for 3 weeks beginning on Saturday, Dec. 10


----------



## Maggot

Great to be back and don't worry I'm here to stay and as I probably won't get another chance to say this as I'll forget...... Merry Christmas everyone. Thank god I didn't forget.


----------



## spirit

::Whispers::

Hello, anyone home??


----------



## King Aragorn

*skips back into the room*

hey everyone! I'm finally back at school after my Christmas break! how are you all?


----------



## e.Blackstar

Welcome back King Aragorn, and happy birthday!


----------



## King Aragorn

thanks e.Blackstar! how is everyone?


----------



## e.Blackstar

Good, as far as I know, but you'll have to ask them.


----------



## King Aragorn

lol. that WAS directed to everyone.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

im pretty good! new semester at school, working hard lol


----------



## King Aragorn

ugh. I know the feeling. this is my second week of Winter quarter here at my college. things are busy...


----------



## Forgotten Path

**Comes out of the bathroom, waving his arms**
"Whoo! Give that one about half an hour! Don't go in there!  "

(Had to explain my long absence some way!  )
Hey everybody! Hows it going? I've been pretty cought up with school and all.  And I didn't have a PC over Christmas break.  Everybody having a good life?


----------



## King Aragorn

*waves to Forgotten Path*

hey. how are you doing?

I think I'm finally beginning to settle into a routine at school...


----------



## Forgotten Path

I'm doing pretty good. I think I'm settling back into my good old procrastination routine.


----------



## King Aragorn

that's not exactly a good routine to be in


----------



## Forgotten Path

It works. Kinda.


----------



## King Aragorn

if you say so. procrastination has only led to LOONG nights for me.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

unfortunately my darling wife is away on business of some sorts, visiting the in-laws and wont be back for a while


----------



## Forgotten Path

I guess you are right KA. I was up a little later then I would have liked to been last night because of a little procrastination. In fact, I think I'm procrastinating again right now. Gotta go.

Oh, hopefully they are nice in-laws, Erestor!


----------



## King Aragorn

LOL Forgotten Path! see what I said about procrastination?


----------



## Forgotten Path

Well. Got my lab book done. Whew. I guess you are right KA!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

in laws are in laws lol but yeah anyways im elvish they're human, me and them, we tend to not see eye to eye hehe


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

one year ago my dearest Firawyn and I wed on this forum, and now one year later, we are thriving. Happy Anniversary my dearest!!!


----------



## ely

Is it a year already..?

Time does not fly like an arrow. It flies like a supersonic aircraft. 

Well, best wishes to the two of you on this very special day!  
Which was almost a month ago, but... you know - better late than never.


---
Family Ghost/Long Lost Granny


----------



## Sammyboy

Wow, it's gotten dusty in here, no one been in since March?

I have to admit it's been longer than that since I visited TTF (and this thread!) Is there anyone about that might remember me, I know I'm a rather infrequent visitor!  

I've finally gotten round to reading the Silmarillion, but will probably need to re-read it a couple of times to fully understand all that goes on in it!

Also got Lost Tales 1 & 2 and Unfinished Tales but not gotten round to reading them yet.

Finally gotten round to buying a house too, great to have a space of your own! 

I hope everyone's OK!


----------



## Firawyn

How could we forget you Sammyboy?

If I remember rightly, you're my son.


----------



## Sammyboy

Firawyn said:


> How could we forget you Sammyboy?
> 
> If I remember rightly, you're my son.


 
mum!  

Even a slightly wayward, wandersome one like me? 

Just been off on an 'adventure' I guess you could say!


----------



## Firawyn

He,he, I'm the nice parent...you have your father (Erestor) to answer to about your absence...though he's been out more than in the house these days too!

You know, this who thing is odd, 'cause you're 10 years my Sr.


----------



## Sammyboy

Must be some kind of immaculate conception!  

At least Father can't say too much as he's obviously got the wanderlust as well.

Well, I'll be about for the next few hours as I'm on a night shift at the mo, so kick back, throw another log on the fire and let's have a cup of tea and a nice scone!


----------



## Firawyn

I got it! Here's how it happened (yes I'm a Treky)

Dr. Sun created you first, and then his human wife, your mother in a sence, died, and then he created a replica of her to continue to be his wife...we're all androids! LOL  

Logically, that would make you the elder, and me still your mother. 

Tea and a scone sound wonderful right now...particualrly is the tea is Earl Grey, or English Breakfast Tea...you know I was born here in America, but honestly there's not a day that goes by I wish I was English by birth...*sigh*

I suppose I'll settle for a bagle with cream cheese, toasted of course.


----------



## Sammyboy

Yep, got some Earl Grey, think I might even be able to find some clotted cream for the scone, and a nice bit of jam  

Interesting explanation for the age difference  but I'll go with that, not sure about being an android though!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

umm i was looking through my subscribed threads and i suddenly saw a site for sore eyes, a thread that hasn't been posted in in over a year and which had a GREAT time before. It was the TTF Family! So who's here? is it time for a family reunion yet?


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

spirit said:


> In one on the other forums which I visit, the members have created a family (i.e- addopting other members and marring other membersand having cousins) and it would be really interesting to see how that would work here at TTF.



Alas, most of the members of _this_ family have long left TTF for other parts and places... I myself no longer "live" here  the way I used to; my new "home" (at least so far) is the Europeforum.

Alas, the Prancing Pony has been taken over by new management...

Barley


----------



## Firawyn

Now that's wrong! 

Sabeen , checking it! (I was still Sabeen back then I think!)

Fir-


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

now what is just wrong? my idea for a family reunion (of what family is left)? or Barly's reply? And if no one wants to come to the reunion, im sure we could always start a new family, there are a lot of people that still come here, this was one of the best threads in the golden days!


----------



## Firawyn

*mutters something about her husband being a prime example of a _man_*

Now Erestor, who's post did my post follow? Was it yours?  

It's wonderful idea, starting this up again. I'm here...now that I think of it though I'm pretty sure I was already Firawyn by this point...yes, Firawyn Arceman. 


Fir-


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Erestor Arcamen said:


> now what is just wrong? my idea for a family reunion (of what family is left)? or Barly's reply? And if no one wants to come to the reunion, im sure we could always start a new family, there are a lot of people that still come here, this was one of the best threads in the golden days!



There's absolutely nothing wrong with your idea! However, how will you round up all those who've left? As active as I was, I still can't remember all those _conspicuously_ great ones who participated, let alone how to get in touch with them. And as for my reply, it's simply a statement of fact. I still check in here fairly often (mostly out of habit, tinged with a bit of nostalgia and even hope), only to find that there's nothing going on, or I get that alert that announces *There are no subscribed threads to display in this folder for this time period.* That happens at least half the time, which _never_ used to _ever_ happen.

If you have a reunion, I'll try to make it — but it won't be anything I'd be looking forward to, because most of the people who made TTF a happening place during the PJ era have — I wouldn't say _forsaken_ it exactly, but they have surely abandoned it for other fora which cater to their interests; interests which are no longer even allowed to be discussed here. And that, I would say, is one of the main reasons for all the empty corridors. No other forum that I participate in (admittedly a fairly small number) has _ever_ put a ban on subjects of vital interest. _That_ was a mortal blow, self-inflicted.

Barley


----------



## Ermundo

I was ask a rhetorical question directed to, that's right, you Mr. Butterbur. Are you, in your most recent post, making reference to Politics and Religion as those interests by which this forum has self inflicted itself in banning? Or am I just high.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I know exactly what you mean Barley. It does get annoying with the rules they have sometimes and all but yeah i would love for a reunion of sorts if we could possibly get it to work. and Firawyn for your information, I am a man muahahahaha

Oh and if we can't get a reunion, we could easily get current active members to come together to form a new family possibly.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Erestor Arcamen said:


> I know exactly what you mean Barley. It does get annoying with the rules they have sometimes and all but yeah i would love for a reunion of sorts if we could possibly get it to work. and Firawyn for your information, I am a man muahahahaha
> 
> Oh and if we can't get a reunion, we could easily get current active members to come together to form a new family possibly.



If you can pull it together, let me know in time and I'll try to contact the few old-timers I can still get hold of. You can PM or email me (go to the Memberlist at the top of this page).

Barley


----------



## ely

*ely the family ghost hovers in*

Someone mentioned a reunion?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

i did lol, was I ever related to you? hahaha


----------



## ely

Yes, I'm your wife's brother's wife's sister's husband's mother. 

But you can simply call me the family ghost.


----------



## Firawyn

We get a family ghost? Do we get a house elf too?


----------



## ely

If you find one.  I'm perfectly happy with hovering and yelling *Boo!* into people's ears so don't expect any cooking & cleaning from me.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Hey look it's Firawyn, how long has it been darling since you've graced us with your presence here? it's been a long while unless I've been missing you throughout the rest of the forum. and I want a house elf, his name will be Wonky! lol


----------



## Forgotten Path

Hey, did somebody say something about a family reunion?

Man, it's been a while... almost two years, it's hard to believe...

So, is anybody still around? Where's all my crazy extended family? lol


----------



## Firawyn

Oi! I'm still here...always here.


----------



## Forgotten Path

Hey sis! How hard do you reckon it will be to round everyone up?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I'm here tho I forgot how I'm related to anyone other than Firawyn lol curse this elf for spending more time at the inn than is natural


----------



## Firawyn

Gosh, I'm having a hard time remembering anyone too...

Well Forgotten Path is a sibling, Sausy and Sammyboy were our kids, Erestor. Mrs. Maggott was my godmother...I think...

Anyone got a link to the family tree? FP didn't you make that?


----------



## Sammyboy

I'm here and hereabouts, pop in from time to time to check on who's about, welcome back FP!


----------



## Forgotten Path

Okay, it was still in the thread, but this will be more convenient...

Here it is, Ver 3.0. I think it pretty much up to date, I don't think anyone has joined the family since then...


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I'm still an orphan :'( I know, I wanna be a first-born Noldor, there, no parents needed muahahaha


----------



## Firawyn

Gosh I have alot of siblings.


----------

